# BunHut Estravaganza



## pOker (Dec 30, 2009)

December 30, 2o09:I'd liketo apologize in advance to everyone-this is the 3rd blog and i promise it is the LAST!
Well, I finally picked a name for the blog..im not thrilled, but its okay. I thought it would be a good idea to make a brand new blog that would work out for all the bunnies, Poker, Vegas and my next bun that has yet to be named. I am absolutely ecstatic that i will be getting my little rabbit in February. I think that this next bun will do the trick-im never going to leave my house 
today was absolutely great-i spent the whole day with the bunnies-they didnt get to come out of their cages though..i was redoing the whole porch. all thats left to do is bring the hutch to the house, get the Christmas junk put away, move the couch, move the shoes, throw away the cabinet, and uhmm yeah-that'll take me the whole month. I made a nice area that will allow me to take the buns out and they can stay 
in that one area-i have not put up the fencing yet, but ill do that once the hutch is in. I cannot wait for my little one to get here. I really just wish I knew the sex of it now though-I want to name it now, but i know that if I use the name too much before he/she gets here, ill be tired of the name. I really like all the suggestions i recieved from some of the RO members. BlackJack and my own-Trigger, really are my main 2 names so far for the boys. and for the girls-im stuck on some kind of flower name, like Lily, or Daisy or something. 2 members are kind of stuck on GRATIE as a name(lol, thanks katt and irishbunny/katie and grace) and to be honest, i kind of like the name. Gratie-thats a tough name to get into, but i think that if i warm up to it-i may just choose it. :biggrin2:

I was just thinking about how badly I wish that once the boys are neutered-they will bond. I cannot wait for that day to come. But if they dont bond after awhile-i will take them to a shelter and they can pick out a bun friend-each bun can get their own friend and i will work with them. I really hope that the bunny i am getting is a female. I am not sure why I want a female so bad-i guess it is just because I have 2 bucks already-and I want to know more about the does. I am counting down the days until everything is ready and I can take my baby bun... I want to give him/her the best life possible-and I think that he/she will be able to live a happy and healthy life right here in my home. 

Anyways-i've got some pictures of the bunnies that i'd like to add.along with pictures of the new space for the bunnies.its not the final area-ill be rearranging soon.

P.S.: Vegas and I are now completely bonded! He would rush to the cage when i came over before-but run away when i wanted to pick him up..NOW HE WON'T LEAVE MY HANDS ALONE WHEN I REACH IN!!. Poker and i bonded instantly.






Vegas' Cage^^




Pokers Cage^^




Some extra bun space  ^^




Grooming and feeding station(its crowded now until i move the stuff next to it tomorrow)




Current cage setup^^




MESSY BUN FACE(VEGAS)^^




BUNNOSE(POKER)^^


sorry the pictures are so big


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

Love it!

Poker is so adorable!!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 30, 2009)

Aww the buns are soooo cute! I can't wait till little Gratie, I mean un-named bunny gets there


----------



## pOker (Dec 30, 2009)

hahaha thanks gals 

yeah i cannot wait for little no name to show up  lol.

Poker is a little cutie-Vegas is a messy fellow.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

The 1st pic - the cage is sooo clean but not for long  lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 30, 2009)

I love all the room for binkies!


----------



## pOker (Dec 30, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> The 1st pic - the cage is sooo clean but not for long  lol


i KNOW! i vacuum it everyday to get out any extra poops..and i do a thorough cleaning 2 or 3 times a week..

and YES-LOTS OF BINKY SPACE!!!!! i cant wait to see them binky around..its their own space now so i wont have to pick them up and say "dont go there.." or "dont touch that.."
its all safe for them..


----------



## pOker (Dec 30, 2009)

i thought i would add another picture of the bunnies and their space BEFORE i redid it today





*this was their space before today..they got to run around the whole room when i took them out-but i always had to pick them up or make them come out from behind something...that was their little space-the cages havent moved-everything else has.

*




*Hi MOMMaZ!! my little Vegassss.

*




*Oh my GOSH! Someones at my cage-i gotsa see who!!


more pictures are deff on the way *


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

December 31, 2009
Sitting here-incredibly sad that i cannot spend the night with the bunnies..we have to be here, at this 'party'...sad sad sad..

well i am really happy to finally have the hutch. i cannot wait until Gratie/Chessygets here and settles into his/her new home.. this will be my first larger bun in such a long time..i want to know more about his/her personality..i hope i get a little snuggle bun that craves attention..but a grumpy bun wont bother me either  

i was thinking so much in all 3 bunnies today-i want them to live the happiest lives.they deserve it! i wish they could have their own bunmates so they didnt seem so bored-but we will get them eventually. i think that in february i will get the bunnies neutered..im going to keep all the cash on hold until then..i want them to be neutered the same time because i want to be able to give them equal care-like i dont want to be pay more attention to one bun because i have to pay attention to making sure they are healing correctly and all that.you know what i mean ...

anyways i dont have much to say--sorry for posting this in 2010 -i wrote it in 2009 though..





HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE..



with love, the BunHut


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

January 1st, 2010-i have to get used to writing that!

I will not post ANYTHING about my past year! It's time to forget all of that 

the only good about 2009 was getting my rabbits and having all the time in the world with Peter...


anyways-today is a new day. a new and exciting day. 
i plan on spening a few hours out in the porch with the buns. i have to do some nice cage cleaning and i am going to start to rearrange the porch. hopefully i can get the tree down today and put all the presents that are still there-away.

i found out a little bit about Gratie/Chessy/Lily's personality..Mandy says that he/she is the spunkiest of all the buns. she says that my little bun was the first to realize that if he/she jumps-he/she can make it through the door that connects moms cage and baby's cage..i cannot wait to meet my little courageous bunny!!!!


on another note-MY WEBSITE IS PRETTY MUCH DONE!!!!-the site is for my rabbit sitting services..


i know that i may get negative feedback from some people because i do not ask that the owner pays a fee UNLESS they dont bring the rabbits food-then they pay $12 and i purchase the rabbit food for them-and they get whats left. I also offer to clip nails and brush the rabbit on the day of departure. 

anyways if you feel like checking it out-here it is:
http://thebunhut.weebly.com/bunsitting.html


please-i ask that i get no rude comments or anything like that- a simple "maybe you should change this a little" or "this may sound better like this" 


oki doki, i have nothing else really to say today..

just enjoy your new year and i hope that its filled with only good things


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

I HAVE A CHANGE--the bunny will be named BELLE if it is a girl... Belle Chessy 

i like the sound of Belle better i guess.

Gratie is still the boys name.


----------



## pOker (Jan 2, 2010)

January 2nd, 2010

I couldn't sleep last night.. I felt awful that I had held Poker for a little while, but didn't play with Vegas. So here I am at 2 in the morning, holding Vegas, falling asleep. I hadn't given Vegas a hay rack because he would probably just knock it off, so ive been putting hay in his litter box to train him. well Poker has 2 hay racks and i decided to give the 3rd one to Vegas. i thought that it would be an instant mess-but NOPE! i start putting the hay rack on and Vegas gladly begins trying to stick his head through the bars to get to the hay rack.. ive never seen him act like this and it was just too cute so i moved the hay rack around and watched him chase it and try to eat the plastic. i finally put it on, filled it with hay, and watched Vegas binky around in his cage!! 1 of the hay racks in Pokers cage is now laying flat on the shelf in the cage because hes a little nervous about jumping up there. so i packed it full of hay and craisins!!!!! i thought he would never come down once he realized that there were craisins inside. i didnt put and crasins in Vegas' hay so i reached in with some in my hand. he nudged my hand ferociously as if he was saying "grr gimme my craisins". so i put 2 on top of his hideaway box..and i accidently dropped 2 behind his hideaway that was kind of crooked in the corner.. i turn away for 2 seconds and when i look back-HES HEAD FIRST IN THE CORNER WITH HIS BACK LEGS STICKING UP-and the box didnt move!i saw him kick and i could tell he was nervous so i slowly moved the box and he flopped down. he is a little slow when it comes to finding things right in front of him-the craisin would be in front of him and he would accidently step on it or lay on it-then for 2 minutes hes looking back in forth wondering where it went.. after finding the craisin, he glady binkied over to hay, let me pick him up, and then gave me some little bunny kisses. Poker was sound asleep so i patted his head and made my exit. 

it was sooo great to see Vegas act like that..he usually is kind of crazy, not wanting to be touched and all that.. but i guess he is changing  or it could just be that he is a chubby little piggy that was overly excited by craisins? hmm..


anyways-im sure there will be more to write about later..plus PICTURES!

bye ya'll


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 2, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> anyways if you feel like checking it out-here it is:
> http://thebunhut.weebly.com/bunsitting.html


Ou, the site looks great. The only thing I'd change (and it's just my opinion) is the way you have the bun sitting information set up. Maybe put into more of a list format? 

Waiting for more pictures. :inlove:


----------



## pOker (Jan 2, 2010)

*Jessyka wrote: *


> *pOker wrote: *
> 
> 
> > anyways if you feel like checking it out-here it is:
> ...


thanks i think youre right though-i just wanted to get it done-but i will definetely fix it up..


pictures will be here ASAP


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the bunny faces pressed up against the cage! Reminds me of the faces I see when its treat time.


----------



## pOker (Jan 3, 2010)

January 3rd 2010-

not much time to write today..i wasn't home all day so there's no good stories  i got some new NIC grids though  so i was certainly thinking of the buns. 

Vegas' litter habits are getting slightly 'cleaner' everyday...tomorrow i am going out to get some more litter-ive run completely empty.and thats not good!! atleast i only emptied the litter box yesterday..phewww.

Poker looked so awake and alert this morning-which means he must of stayed nice and warm last night with the water bottles 

Vegas jumped around like a crazy fool this morning-it was adorable..

it seems like the bunnies are getting happier and happier each and everyday.. 

i cannot wait to see how Gratie/Belle acts..hopefully quite a few first day binkies 

the days are going quicker and quicker which is awesome


ill have more stories tomorrow-even though tomorrow is back to school :/ but ill be home on time  

check it out:
thebunhut.weebly.com


----------



## pOker (Jan 3, 2010)

I decided to take pictures tonight..the bunnies were in extra good moods..i watched Vegas run and hop onto his box hideaway, jump off and run to the side of the cage, and then went back and jumped onto his box again...he did this about 10 times before jumping up for some treats 
i am just enjoying every second of their happiness-they are such great bunnies, and they deserve to have some fun 

MOMMAZ iM STUCK!!




CRAiSiN DiViNG!(not as good as what he did yesterday)




WHATS DiS MOMMAZ??




DOES i LOOK HAPPY?




HeWWO!




WHY SO MANY PiCHZAS? i iZ JUSZ EATiN!!!




STRECHiNG BUNY.







Sorrryy for not so many pictures of Vegas-i only ever get his butt, or he is moving around..he's too hyper 


night ya'll.

thebunhut.weebly.com


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 4, 2010)

Those are some nice pictures. I have a bun that when ever I go to take a picture she decides thats the moment to move and I end up with a blur.


----------



## pOker (Jan 4, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Those are some nice pictures. I have a bun that when ever I go to take a picture she decides thats the moment to move and I end up with a blur.


thanks  and luckily my camera catches the pictures without making it blurry-but i only get the bun tail...silly bunnies


----------



## pOker (Jan 4, 2010)

January 4, 2010
Today was back to h-e-double hockey sticks ))...i mean school.

it was such a longg day and everyone was complaining that the break felt too short...WHAT???-it was sooo slow for me..
anyways-I came home, and lucky for me-Peter didnt work today so he was home to help me get some things done.
We moved everything on the porch-all the Christmas junk is tucked in the attic..all the summer shoes are out of the way..all the stuff that i really could care less about-its all gone. except for a large cabinet that needs to get put in the basement..ahh im rambling-something differentttt..



anywho, i finally figured out how to make everything work out in the BunHut..plenty of space, no annoying crowding...YAYYYY..there will be room for a NIC condo too-so i can eventually upgrade one of the buns to that-plus i can use it for rabbit sitting and fostering..if that ever works out :/


soo here are the pictures with their caption below each one::





This is MY litter box.my food.and my toilet paper roll:nonono:




My Little Vegas 




Dirty nose, dirty feet.silly wabbit 




Scaredy Bun..


THE BUNHUT:




Vegas' Side-but will be Pokers once the new bun is here.




Feeding and grooming corner plus extra cage supplies.




Grooming table-behind the craisins bag is the brush, bunny safe soap and some trimmers.




The middle cage is empty but will be Vegas' once new bun is here.the extra space is BunHut binky room 




Garbage can, extra Hideaway, the carrier, and lots of NIC panels(behind Pokers hutch)




Pokers hutch until new bunny gets here..


this was before I rearranged(vvvvvvvv)





this was before the hutch.








What do you think??

storytime:: i wiped out Vegas' cage with just a cotton rag, and he chased my hand around the whole cage-it was empty at the time for cleaning. he ran around the cage like he really wanted to binky-but i think he was looking for his stuff. i put the litter box in the cage where he usually goes to the bathroom-but apparently he didnt like that place because he moved it six times before putting it back where it was. then once we put this little shelf thing in, i told him to jump up there..once he did he stared at me like-"uhm, i did it, wheres my treat?"...hes being such a cutieeee!!!!!!

thats it for todayy


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2010)

Vegas is sooo adorable. just wanna cuddle him alllll night!!!!!!!!!!1

and he sounds like he has so much personality!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 5, 2010)

can i have vegas?

please please please?

i am so in love with him lol

wish you were online to chat lol


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 5, 2010)

bun luxury! what lucky cute bunnies you have - just love that binky space!

also had a look at your bunsitting site - very well done! you really have gone to a lot of trouble to cover all bases:bunnydance:


----------



## pOker (Jan 5, 2010)

lol-let me start by saying to Katie-NO you cant have him..you can borrow him though 

and 2-Donna-thanks for the compliment and thanks for checking out the siteeee


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 5, 2010)

Your set up looks nice.


----------



## pOker (Jan 5, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Your set up looks nice.


thanks Dave


----------



## pOker (Jan 6, 2010)

January 5th, 2010
This post will be all about Vegas. and then somethings about the new bunny.






He is the messiest, unfriendliest, stinkiest, wildest, dirtiest bunny in the whole world. I cannot stand that he refuses to poop in his litter box. He pees where he is comfortable-so I move the box there-and then BOOM, he goes in another place. I cannot stand how I always know where he is when he is out of his cage because I can follow the trail of poos he makes to mark his territory. I cannot stand that he is THE CUTEST LITTLE BUNNY EVER!!!! I cannot stand that the moment I got him home my heart started beating fast and I fell in love with him. I cannot stand that I can never say no to his cute face. I cannot stand that he hates being held too much-because all I want to do is cuddle up with him! Sometimes I cannot stand his attitude, I cannot stand that his fur starts up my allergies, I cannot stand that he makes a mess EVERYWHERE all the time...but in the end, I couldn't stand to be without him for even just one day. I couldn't make it without him. So Mr. Vegas: i LOVE YOU BUNNY!

I will not post anything about Poker because I feel like I always post about him.. I do love him to pieces though!!!!!



Ufff poor Vegas had to be downgraded to his original cage again..and this time for good. He is such a messy bunny! I took out some of the toys that he had in there and made sure the hay and water could only be accessed by being in the litter box. I have a wire rack in his litter box to keep the mess off of his feet-so I put some bunny treats under the rack so he has to work at getting them out-that'll give him a reason to be in there. He really does love his litter box..but not using it. Ah well, he will get there.



I would happily like to add that NEW BUNNY HAS BEEN SEXED! It is a BOY.. That adds another boy into the group.. I cannot wait to get them all neutered and see if bonding will ever work. So Gratie has around 5 weeks before I get to see him. I am more and more excited with each passing minute. I am preparing myself more and more each day to have him come here... once my check comes for this month I will be buying him some new toys, a little bed, a litter box, plus another one for Vegas, and a water bottle and food dish..lots and lots of stuff for the little bugger..


alright everyone-the Nyquil seems to be kicking in..goodnight everyone and do not forget to give those buns some kisses for me..


NIGHT


----------



## katt (Jan 6, 2010)

yay! i am sooo excited that Gratie is a boy. . . that is what i was secretly hoping he would be!

and btw, i don't care how messy vegas is, i still think he is just about as cute as nothing in this world. i think it is his spot on his face lol. i love it!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 6, 2010)

What cute bunnies you have!


----------



## pOker (Jan 6, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> What cute bunnies you have!


aww-- they say thanks


----------



## pOker (Jan 7, 2010)

January 6th, 2010

Today was a very interesting day.. I know the really no one actually reads my blog-so I may just turn today into an all out ramble session(looks like I already started)

So, i LOVE my rabbits. I really do. i realize that i worry so much about them. i am not like crazy about it-like OH MY GoSH HE DIDNT EAT.. but i do think to myself that maybe something is wrong. anywho, today and yesterday I realized that Poker really didnt eat any pellets. he is doing really well at eating all his hay and throwing it all over the place and he ate a carrot, some treats and a piece of celery... but it wasnt normal for him not to eat his pellets. so i decided it was time to post here. i was worried that he something may be terribly wrong..but good things came along after i posted in the infirmary--i went out to check on him and he was eating!! chomping away, the bowl is still pretty full, but maybe he was stuffed full..after all-he did eat ALL the hay in his hayrack yesterday and a large-ish carrot...but i am still keeping an eye on him.i just love my rabbits. i really really love them  i really love all rabbits..


SO, i moved the last few things in the porch that were in the BunHut section..i took the hay and grooming section out from the corner, pushed the big pet store cage there, bought one of those really big plastic things with the 3 plastic drawers and put it in between the space from the cage to the couch and well-i cant explain-ill post pictures tomorrow..but everything looks great..and after moving everything i realized the wire to the light was exposed..so instead of buying a cover for it, i took one of the large empty roll things that i had for the bunnies to crawl through-stuck the wire through that and placed it on the ground..works perfect..its strong so they wont be chewing through that anytime soon.

everyday something new is going on out in the BunHut..something is moved, somebun is being crazy, something different..
i LOVE it though..someone asked me if i was obsessed with bunnies or obsessed with having everything look cool...well truth is--its both..i love my bunny boys to death, but i also love to make everything look organized and cool..i dont think its a bad thing-but dang it raises the money spending limit quite a bit..lol..



all of the sudden i am about to fall asleep..sooo i think ill ramble more tomorrow.





give all the bunnies nose rubs and kisses from the bunnies and i..night everyone.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2010)

i read your blog!

and i think they do it to worry us. it is like they plot that they won't eat for this long untill they can tell that we are getting really worried then all the sudden start eating away and give looks like "what?? can't you see i am busy here?"

at least that is what winnie does lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 7, 2010)

I read it too!

Sounds like you have everything set up well, look forward to the pictures.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 7, 2010)

i read too!!!

you can never love them to much and being a bunny lady is a total compliment!!! i just got called a crazy bunlady lol

and im glad hes eating, but you should let Poker know he shouldnt scare you like that  
maybe hes bipolar?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 7, 2010)

Aw glad poker is eating again  He was probably enjoying his hay and treats too much


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 7, 2010)

Aw glad poker is eating again  He was probably enjoying his hay and treats too much


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 7, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> i am not like crazy about it-like OH MY GoSH HE DIDNT EAT.. but i do think to myself that maybe something is wrong.


Ahaha, I am. :biggrin2:


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 7, 2010)

Midas does that to me ALL the time! My boyfriend calls me crazy all the time.. he thinks im obsessed.. I guess I kind of am! 

I look forward to seeing pictures :] I wish I was able to keep stuff organized! My bun section usually looks crazy


----------



## pOker (Jan 7, 2010)

January 7th, 2010

Thanks ya'll for posting-i love to see what people have to say about my blog.. 


Pictures will be coming eventually-lol..i have to charge my camera and all that jazz.

So, today...
My back was hurting extra bad..ufff, I hate it!2 herneated disks, skoliosis, neck muscle spasms, and TMJ---call that hell! lol..

Anyways-onto the bunnies. Nothing crazy exciting about them today. Poker was acting a little sketchy, but thats kind of just 'him'...nothing to worry about. Vegas pooed all over the cage. I do not understand. He uses his litter box so well for a good few hours, then he just jumps out, plays around, does whatever--then poos wherever he is.. always pees where he is supposed to, but poos where hes not supposed to..ufff. Atleast poo is easy to pick up, throw in the litter box and tell him 'NO NO NO'..still doesnt work.

What to say what to say..?? I have been thinking alot lately about how much i really hate eating. I am not going all bulimic or anything-but like I just really dont even like food. I think we eat because our body needs it, but I dont think that any of us really like food. Next time you take a bite of food, chew slowly and think to yourself-do i really even like this?? i dont know-i really just dont like it.

(by the way-its a ramble day)

I almost rearranged the cages again but I held myself back... I said to myself "Hannah, back away from the cages"....of course I went back though-the bunnies got some bananas.
Pokers hay rack has this extra little metal bar thing that comes out from the rack to put like salt or mineral wheels on there, and it looks dumb, and Poker keeps throwing all of his hay to the 'main level' because its all on the top level..I think it just happens when he jumps.anyways, I took the hay rack, stuffed it with hay so the hay wouldnt fall out..then I hooked the little mineral wheel holder to the side of the hideaway, closed the door, put the latch on, no big deal, that was it, the hay will now not be thrown all over. half of you have no idea what i am talking about..no biggy.im rambling remember?you dont have to understand.

I keep debating whether or not to move Poker to the pet store cage, or keep him in the hutch until Gratie gets here(of course a few days earlier so i can clean it all out)..I dont know..I loved him in the cage..he looks too tiny in the hutch..and he is not really the super active crazy bunny so he really just sits there, does a few binkies, and goes to sleep. I can still make him a level in the pet store cage, because now all of the sudden he loves being high up. Maybe i should move him back.. i dont want to stress him out so the move will go slowly..maybe one day while i am cleaning the hutch i can open the pet store cage and he can run around in the BunHut area and be able to jump in and out of the cage. little by little i will move him and his things into the pet store cage. i think the slower i go the more he will get used to it again..I feel bad but its just that Gratie is going to be a big bunny, so he will need the large hutch...uffff..decisions decisions.. 

anyways---i decided that i am going to add a game to my blog-like they do on RO news..exciting right??here it goes..PLUS THERE ARE SOME FUNNY QUESTIONS THAT HAVE NO ANSWERS..they are just funny.

*SPOT THE PROBLEM:






**Why isn't the number 11 pronounced onety-one?

If itâs true that we are here to help others, then what exactly are the others here for?

When you are sitting on the upstairs floor are you sitting on the downstairs ceiling?

If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares why did they make a song about it?

If someone goes outside to get 'some air'--what were they breathing inside?

Since when have buttons been cute??


*anyways-those are just for today..im pretty bored..hope you all enjoy


----------



## kahlin (Jan 7, 2010)

I too think bunnies like to worry us. I tend to bounce thoughts and stuff against my husband to see if I'm over-reacting. Basically though, he just tells me what I want to hear (go with your instinct) and encourages me to trust myself.

And usually, it turns out to be nothing. Silly bunnies.


----------



## pOker (Jan 8, 2010)

January 8th, 2010


Today was just such an awful day. awful awful awful...I came home, cried for about 2 hours, then I just sat on the floor with the bunnies, and I could not help but smile. Bunnies make everyone smile..

So yeah uhmm, the bunnies were so much fun to play with.. Vegas got a little crazy, and decided to chew on Pokers cage, so he went back inside.. I am really wondering if you may have an eyesight problem. I picked up the cheerios from the floor because he was sniffing all around and couldnt find it, it was right in front of him, so once it was in my hand i held it in front of his face and he looked around and then sniffed the ground again.. I feel like he may not be able to see so well.. Maybe-i dont know..I will keep an eye on it though, see if maybe he just was just not in the mood..

Yeah-i was going to put another little game up here today but i couldnt find a good one anywhere...so maybe tomorrow..besides-i am not feeling well 


night ya'll



OHHH BY THE WAY:: i am going to a rodeo tomorrow night at 8, so i will not be around from 5 pm to 2 a.m. yayyyy...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 8, 2010)

i read yesterdays post...the end confused me so much i got to thinking about it and my labtop died 
phooey

bunnies are cuddly and cut and fluffy and jumpy and poppy and they just shine with hapiness!!! they help 

rodeo...ooo for what?


----------



## pOker (Jan 10, 2010)

January 10th, 2010

Wow.the PBR(professional bull riding) was the most amazing thing i have ever seen. It was amazing in so many different ways..i would post up the pictures-but it would take up an awful lot of space in photobucket..i took a picture of every rider, every bull, every funny dance the rodeo clown did, EVERYTHING..lots and lots of pictures. I thought it would not be fun at all-but it ended up being one of the greatest experiences in my whole life...

Anyways- Poker is being terribly strange towards me..I think that he needs to get neutered ASAP so i can bring him somewhere to pick out a buddy or girlfriend...he seems lonely. and i took out Vegas' litter box and forgot to close the top of the cage so Vegas got out and got to run around because i couldnt drop what i was doing to pick him up. I didnt realize that Pokers cage wasnt covered, so ever since then Poker has been grumpy towards me. So, I now have to attempt to rebond with him...

Evan got to play with Vegas this evening. He usually played with him only in the living room, and Vegas wasnt ever much fun because he could hide behind the couch-but today we played out in the BunHut.. It was sooo awesome. I have never seen such a happy bunny. he binkied so manyy time, i could barely even count. Evan loves to look at the bunnies and give them treats, but he doesnt like when the bunnies sniff him and try to play with him... But Vegas was all about chasing Evan. Vegas bit me when i went to grab Evans hand and then followed Evan around the BunHut the whole time, sniffing him, hopping around him.. He seemed so happy to have a little buddy. I have to say that I have never seen Vegas or Poker do the bunny flop--until today..Now i am not sure if maybe he really was having some kind of twitch issue-but whatever it was it was strange. He started to slow down, then layed down and did this crazy seizure thing--i compare it to as if he was doing a binky but doing it while laying down..then he just layed there and stayed..he looked so comfy.. i know that he wasnt really dying or anything because he ran around the room for a half an hour before i could catch him. He is actually laying completely spread out in his cage... i took some pictures 






*"SHE WILL NEVER SEE ME HERE"
*




*"I WANT TO PLAY TOO "
*




*I call this face the Kamakaze face..He looks so crazy, but cute 
*




*Sit and stay-good boy 
*




*Evan slowly pulling his hand away from the bunny.
*




*Camera shy?
*




*Evan hid his hand in his sleeve when Vegas went to sniff him-He always goes to the cage because he thinks that theres another bunny in the cage..
*




*"There was treats in here somewhere."
*




*Bunny Flop!!!!!
*




*Still bunny floppin' it.
*




*He looks like a dog when he lays like this.
*




*MUST DEFEND THE CHEERiOS!
*




*Evan was pretty annoyed.
*




*"Phewwww"--Tired bunny.


*that was the night so far.. Evan is now running around like a crazy person-screaming and having fun..Time to settle down though-it's been a long weekend 




Night ya'll.. Hopefully Poker will be in a better mood tomorrow... I've got to go out tomorrow and get some new nail clippers and trimmers--I misplaced mine and I have to do the grooming tomorrow..along with some cage cleaning!


----------



## kahlin (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. I love those pictures!


----------



## pOker (Jan 11, 2010)

January 11th, 2010

Hey ya'll!!! What a good day it was today... I didn't go to school because my back is just so bad-but after about an extra hour of rest, Peter came back home(he didnt have to work) and took a long nap.. I decided that while everyone in my house was quiet-I could go and play with the bunnies... I cleaned out the hutch-and put Poker back in the regular cage, I did it slowly over a few hours.. I started by putting his litter box in there with a little treat, but kept the door closed..Poker was running around the room, Vegas was napping.. Then I slowly started moving more things in there, and right before I put the food bowl and hay in the cage, I opened the door and put him near it so he could explore..well, it worked out, he jumped in and went into his little hideaway..i cleaned Vegas' cage once Poker went inside...Vegas ran around and did some insane binkies... i got everything all nice and neat and let Vegas play for a few hours...each bunny got atleast 4 hours of playtime-and I was not even worried about leaving them out while I went in the other room-they didnt play together of course-but they did give some bunny nose rubs to each other through the cage bars..

Anyways-I did all I need to do out there- and LALALALAAAAAAAAAAAA-I found out that I may be getting 2 foster bunnies!!! I have no idea what breed, what sexes-nothing at all about the 2 bunnies-but I was asked to foster, and I am going to do it.. the more I talk about it-the more things fall into place..which it makes me really happy to know that maybe Ali(JadeIcing) or Laura(elrohwen) will be bringing me the foster bunnies---that means I will get to meet someone from the forum.. i personally think they should carpool on over here  lol..

The hutch is completely ready for Gratie to come home.. HE WILL BE HERE ON FEBRUARY 13th! howwww excitinggg.. Mandy says that he is always the first to want to get out of the cage and that he is getting bigger and bigger.. I just cannot wait any longer!!! I know that there is still about 33 days until his arrival-but I already bought all his supplies-except the litter box....I was giving the rabbits some extra veggies and I almost ended up putting them in Gratie's hutch..Im crazyyy.

I am so glad that I got to see the bunnies run around like crazy today..Usually they only get about half of the room but since there is nothing for them to get into, and I dont want to worry about having them under my feet-I just let them have full run of the room. As much as I would love to post pictures of what the final BunHut setup looks like (except for all the stuff that I will get with the foster bunnies) but will my computer let me??-NOPEEE!!!! my laptop is on some kind of strike against me..it never works..and ive had it for only a year. Oh goodness-dont let me start a conversation about that..



ANYWHOOOO-I will be posting pictures in a few minutes in another post...so keep your eyes peeleddd for them..


----------



## pOker (Jan 12, 2010)

Muahaha, the pictures are here 

I dont have any of the bunnies during excercise time-my camera was dead; but here are some of the new setup (dont mind the flower rug-it needed a touch or girly-ness)






*HUTCH & PART OF THE CAGES.




CAGE SECTION OF THE BUNHUT(the rest is all playspace)




GROOMING AND FEEDING STATION(stuff in the bottom left is going away)




GRATIE'S SNUGGLE SPACE 




GRATIE'S HUTCH 




thats all for todayy; ill have moreee tomorrow im sure..*


----------



## silvermoon (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks like you have a great BunHut! Evan is so cute with his arm in his sleeve too, like "noooo, don't whisker-sniff me!" 

I hope you do get to foster and meet some RO people. I think the fosters would have a great home with you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 12, 2010)

like the logo! and the bun pics too


----------



## pOker (Jan 14, 2010)

January 13th, 2010

Oh boyy what a day... I have been going crazy lately..I guess the reason that I am stressing isbecause ofschool exams are in 2 weeks..uffffff..the baby is no longer here, only for visits all the time..i just please ask everyone not to ask questions about it and not to mention it.its a long confusing story(quick 'sum-up' at the bottom)..but he did get plenty of time with the bunnies today when he came over.. he loves them..especially Vegas because he is a bit more curious then Poker...which brings me to my next story..


On Vegas' cage, like on most cages-when you close the lid you push the 2 tab things over to lock it, but you also pull the top door forward so the little hooks latch on to the wire...if that makes sense---anyways-i guess i must not have realized that i didnt pull the door forward and latch it, and i never pulled the locks over and officially locked it..so i walk in the door with Evan, and i start saying "Vegas-your buddy is here" but he didnt run to the door like usual..I got worried, so i rushed over..NO BUNNY!!!!! I looked around but then i realized that he was hiding near Gratie's hutch on top of his favorite blanket.. He must have been there all day because there was no poop anywhere else in the room-only on the blanket where he was laying... I didnt let him get anymore excercise time because judging by the amount of poop-he'd been out for a good 5 hours.. I put him in his cage immediately because I wanted him to get some pellets and some water because he hadn't eaten all day.... I locked the doorand he didnt get a treat this time :/What a mischief bunny-he always figures out a way to get on my nerves..But I always go back to him for his warm bunny snuggles..


Yesterday was the first time that the bunnies got tomatoes.. I made sure i rinsed them a little and watched them to see how they did.. I only put 1 in, they were cherry tomatoes so it wasnt much...I mixed it with the carrot, celery, parsley, broccoli, etc. Vegas had one and then hopped away.. and Poker didnt really get into his veggies-I think I have to start buying a bunch more stuff because Poker is picky and may want something different..He never seems to eat the whole piece of celery(about 1/4 of the stalk), he leaves half eaten parsley and broccoli, and it takes him 2 days to eat half a carrot. So I am guessing that he really isnt a big fan... I have to try him with Strawberries-and work a little more on tomatoes..


Anyways-lets get to the baby story.
Most know the story and sorry for those who don't, because you wont understand this..My mother and i have had a rocky relationship but it has recently been fixed and she now is back here with my boyfriend and i....there was an accident awhile back that caused nothing but harsh feelings...
anyways--->she loves the baby just as much as we do, of course, he will always be the baby no matter how old he gets..soooo, after some thought and difficult decisions-we placed him with another family member, that has much more space, plus-he loves it there and is happy..He comes over allllll the time still, and he knows his mommy 
i know this sounds crazy..but thats the only explanation I have..we are all handling this well--because this is the decision that we made a long time ago..he is afterall, right down the road  I do love him and I do care about him-thats why we made this decision.. It has nothing to do with money, care, nothing like that-I am not a bad person; i did what needed to be done..please dont judge me....He is still going to always be here-especially when I get the fosters-hes a sucker for small bunnies  





Alright ya'll...crazyy tiredd...I figured out how I would fit 3 more rabbits in the BunHut-that way I would have the extra space-Now all thats left is to actually rearrange....exactly 4 weeks until Gratie is here...




AND! to add more good news; I will be contacting the woman about the fosters this weekend!! Thanks to her and Ali(JadeIcing), things are falling into play..
I am hoping for the best..especially because it all comes down to saving 2 rabbits' lives..Ali (JadeIcing) will be bringing me the rabbits, which makes me very happy because I get to meet someone from the forum  I am glad that I get a chance to work with her, she is such a doll   

oki doke ya'll..goodnightt...I'm pretty much asleep already:biggrin2:


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 14, 2010)

My boyfriend wants to do PBR..and it scares me to death! And I understand the crying part..I do it all the time. My animals are my #1 comfort.

I can't imagine the buns eating a tomato! lol!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

im so sorry...i know you did what was best for you and your probably not sorry the way i am. but im glad youll be in his life as aunt and mom forever...i dont know which youll want to be called or known as?

and thats great about the fosters, youll have to post a bunch of pics!

p.s. when i get stressed i think about you and how strong you and it helps...so thanks


----------



## pOker (Jan 14, 2010)

Myia--PBR is really a scary sport-but it really is just amazing to watch...They did enjoy the tomatoes  Bunnies are really such comforting animals 

Brenda; Thanks  He knows that im his aunt-he occasionally says mama, but he knows ill always be Aunt Bella(my nickname) 

I will certainly have many pictures when they get here..

AND thank youu so much for thinking about me-i do try to be as strong as possible-I would sometimes like to be a regular teenager, but then i think about who i have in my life-and i wouldnt have it any other way..


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

*hugs* 

you're a great inspiration and i hope you are proud of yourself everyday for how much you choose to take on everyday...

and im happy you get to stay in his life


----------



## pOker (Jan 16, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> *hugs*
> 
> you're a great inspiration and i hope you are proud of yourself everyday for how much you choose to take on everyday...
> 
> and im happy you get to stay in his life



^^thank you soooooo much for thisss..its exactly what i needed..^^


January 15th, 2010

Well, above is the beginning to my blog..I need a little rant space and here is the place to do it.

I got a letter from my brother in law, Alex today.He is currently incarcerated and I have never met him in person. He is one ofPeters brothers... He always writes nice things to me and Peter, usually both of us get our own letter from him.. Well I was reading what he wrote to Peter and I just lost it..
He explains that no one knows what its like to be where he is, he said to Peter that he misses his mom, his brothers and his daughter.He asked Peter to send him money because he is so hungry and wants to buy more food.He said that ONLY if we send him money-he will send a picture he bought in there...GRRRRRR!-My brother is in jail too so I know quite a bit.. But he doesnt understand that Peter and I both had to give up our brothers for a few years because of their dumb decisions. we may not know what it is like in there-but we certainly know what its like constantly wondering if our sibling is safe..And he says he misses his brothers and his mom and his daughter--let the rant-BEGIN;
Peters mom is in Guatemala... Peter has 3 brothers-Rudy who has 2 kids and a wife, Alex who has a daughter and hasnt been with the baby's mom since he got arrested, and Omar, who has no kids, no wife, and i dislike him.. He also has a sister named Zulma, she is Guatemala with his mom, along with his brother Rudy's first son... Peter doesnt get to see his mom, he getsa 30 minute phono conversation with her maybe 1 time a week-so THERE ALEX! He acts like everyone out here is having a party and a blast without him...NOT TRUE-we are out here, trying to make ends meet, trying to get by each and every day, missing him, missing my brother, missing his mom and sister..and about missing his daughter?? He got in trouble when she was a little baby-and it was because he was involved with bad people and tried to do harm to his ex and daughter..he was then arrested and thrown away-6 years..gahhh his letter made me angry..
then in my letter he says that he HATES his ex (Bianca) with a passion because its her fault that he is there..like i said-i never met him in person, just 2 years of writing to him...so usually when i dont know someone like in person-im not rude----but ohhhh boy i gave him hell in my letter back, and if he EVER EVER EVER talks the way he did-our letters will come to a complete stop..and i dont want to do that, but i dont want to here him B.S. all the time..grrrr..
that was rant number 1..now heres 2...;

I have this terrible feeling in my stomach..I dont know what it is about though..its not Evan, its not school, its not Peter...i have this strange feeling that it has to do with the bunnies...im being updated on the fosters, and I trust that if I wasnt going to get them-Ali would most likely just say-NOPE....and I dont think its about Gratie-although i havent heard from Mandy in 4 days-it feels like forever!! I just dont know..i am working with Vegas because he had a few cecal pellets and some long wet poo, and i am still pretty worried, but im keeping an eye on it. and Poker is being himself, quiet, always staring out of the cage...both bunnies are as cute as can be..SOOOOOO, what the heck is going on???? the more i write the more I am thinking that it has to do with my site..i have a feeling that it is never going to be what i want it to be..i dont know--this isnt much of a rant either, but its enough..



NOW; I am going to be done with ranting because I now have given myself suchh a bad headache... i feel terrible also because Vegas and Poker didnt get their 3 hour playtime-only because i havent been feeling well, and i didnt get to put away a few things out there, and i didnt want to leave them unsupervised, so i stayed out there, but then my back started to killlllll me, and i got up to get some tylenol, but realized the time and had to go to Bed Bath and Beyond to get some bunny stuff--YIPPEE...anyways-that was a rant..lol.....i got 2 cabinet shelves so i can make 2 little level things-most likely i will use them for IF i get the fosters, i also got this little cutlery holder thing that works great as a hayrack, and i got some mat to put near the cages, to keep the bunnies from chewing the carpet  this will all be for the fosters..i keep really getting my hopes up about the 2 foster bunnies, but Ali and the other woman never said I was actually getting the fosters-i have to contact them on sunday and i guess ill find out then..please everyone-keep your fingers crossed for this--i really need some more bunnies to love  and fostering-gahhh, it is such a dream of mine..

Anywayssssss--I will have some more stories tomorrow-I am hoping for all good things this 3-day weekend.. Evan will be here tomorrow and Sunday, and we are going out together on Monday..just the 2 of us..

By the way--heres the family update; Evan is doing great---he was soooo hysterical today, he belly laughed until he fell asleep..such a cute little boy..and the whole 'mom and i' thing--well its working out..its been quite a few months since she left, but now having her back seems great...i kind of feel like I am getting to live like a normal teen---but i have such a motherly personality--im not like other teens..like in school-someone eats lunch, throws the tray away-never wipes the table..me?? i eat lunch, keep crumbs off the table, wipe my face, clear the table, and leave no crumbs...im even worse when it comes to germs-yuckkkk..before you are a mother, you really didnt like germs, but its not like you were narotic(some people are), but the minute you have a child-its like eww you know how many germs that has?, constant hand sanitizer, all of that..my mom was shocked when she came home and saw that i have a stock of Lysol disinfectant spray...i always do whatever it takes to make sure that Evan doesnt get sick, doesnt get other peoples germs all over him(im not crazy!), BUT i dont mind if he gets dirty--sure, let the kid jump in the puddle, stomp in the leaves, pick up dirt-afterall, he is a little boy..

i am falling asleep-not sure how much sense i am making...night ya'll...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## pOker (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS ALI...i needed that..lol.


----------



## pOker (Jan 17, 2010)

January 16th, 2010

Got a really cool dry erase board..3/4 of the board is a dry erase calendar, 1/4 is a note section, and about 1/4 on the bottom is a bulletin board..I am using strictly for bunny business-phone numbers, schedule, all of that..


I am getting so lazy with taking pictures-i have a few that ill have to throw on here soon-maybe monday..
Evan is here..sleepy boy  hes had such a night-running around, playing ball with Peter...and then playing with the bunnies...it was after their usual run around time-so i didnt want to really take them out and screw around with their normal routine...then for about 2 hours, before and after dinner---Peter crawled on the floor and played hide and seek with the baby...they both ended up belly laughing 


Tomorrow is the day that I have to call the woman in regards to the foster bunnies....I must say that I do know her name-but even though she isn't a member-I don't want to run around saying her name--if that makes sense-maybe shes not comfortable with that, maybe I am crazy...anyways, I really hope I get them...If I don't get those 2 bunnies, then I may never be able to get fosters from 3Bunnies--know what I mean jellybeannn?. Well, I bought 2 cabinet shelf/rack thingies, so I can make 2 little levels, and I have 2 hayracks(i replaced Vegas' and Gratie's with a sink sponge holder thingy and a cutlery holder-pictures to come)...I haven't heard anything that would lead me to think that I wont get the rabbits---but I am also a bit of a worrier, and I tend to worry about things that I know I shouldnt worry about...which sometimes isnt a bad thing--especially when you have rabbits..if I didnt worry-then I would possibly miss the things that show that a rabbit is sick...i know that my neighbor saw my rabbit(Thumper-rip 2000) laying in his cage on a nice warm day, and she just thought he was comfy...Me on the other hand--I realized that he wasnt laying there like a normal comfy bunny, he looked uncomfortable, his eyes were runny, his nose was runny, he didnt touch his pellets or hay, he was really acting weird about something...he died later that night.....i notice things like that-because I take the time to look around and check out the whole area.. the other day-Vegas had quite a few cecal pellets and some long wet poop--so i thought--what did i feed him, could he have gotten into something, has he eaten his pellets, has he had water, did i give him anything different---and i examine every little detail to try and get the answer...im crazyyyyy about things like that...
Same thing with giving treats--if I give Vegas 3 craisins (1 for every hour of excercise time-only if he does well), I feel really bad about not giving one to Poker...so I make Poker do something that would usually make me give him some treat-and i reward him...probably not the best idea-but I am always trying to make things equal and balanced out...



Anywhoo, this was really not supposed to be a long post...I am soo tired and i think Evan may have broken my nose--ouchh..


Thinking about how I'd look with a black eye and swollen cheek from getting hit so hard with his head...hmmm im picturing nothing good..hmmphh..


Missing the chat bar!!!! I dont know whats going on with my computer..its getting bad ): getting a new one ASAP..but ill never get rid of this one....OHMYGOODNESSIAMCONTINUINGANDIREALLYSHOULDNTBECAUSEIAMTIREDANDWANTTOSLEEP.

Night ya'll..
Ill update ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 17, 2010)

ill start this by saying...thank god for nyquil. 

I hate when Charlee head butts me. She has started slammin her head into my chest when shes on my lap...kicked me in the eyeball yesterday

why wont you get another chance with the rescue if you dont get to rescue these two buns?


----------



## pOker (Jan 17, 2010)

lol--yeahh, he hit me so hard that i kind of just passed out-lol..

and the reason i said that is because--i am such a worrierrr.lol.andd usually when I say that i wont get something--i get it  hahaha..


----------



## pOker (Jan 17, 2010)

January 17th, 2010

Woowww, what a crazy day! The baby was so riled up.. I never got to call the woman about the bunnies--I am hoping to do ASAP tomorrow. I was just so busy with the baby and the bunnies-I couldn't squeeze it in...and when he went to take a nap--i passed out right along with him..

Uff-hoping to hear some good news, I dont care what kind of good news, I just need to hear something...I am kind of down in the dumps today--must be getting sick or something..Plus I have been walking around on a fractured foot for a few days, I dont really feel like going to the emergency room to get an air cast and crutches...rather just wait it out...it hurts-BAD....
I got an e-mail from a woman today...she said that she saw an ad i had on craigslist(i dont even remember how long ago i put it there)...It was about looking for free cages for the BunHut...but i guess i posted my website on there, and she responded to it...She said that she has a friendly lop eared bunny that needs a home, she doesnt want to bring it to the pound..she sent me the ad....quite frankly-she sounds like she just needs to get rid of the bunny ASAP..i e-mailed her and told her i need lots more information on the bunny--girl/boy, spayed/neutered, what does he/she come with, how old--all of that...and i said that i would take him/her because I dont want to see the bunny in a bad situation---so i can take the bunny for a little while and hopefully find him/her a good home---hopefully the woman responds soon---she never said where she is located, if she'd travel-nothing like that....i made it very known that i will not pay a rehoming fee, if she really wants to see the bunny in a good home-then she wont even ask for money..uffff-lets see how this goes.

My whole left cheek, eye and nose are a bit swollen from bumping heads with Evan...he felt so bad after because my eye started watering-so he squished me and gave me kisses..then today for naptime---i tried to slip away once he fell asleep, and he grabbed the back of my neck and pulled me in, he was obviously not going to let me go...so Peter came upstairs and the three of us just slept..


The bunnies were sleepy once Evan left--they didnt get any sleep with the little monkey around-he is always noisy...but both bunnies got lots of love from him-and they got to run around and play for 4 hours each..with no problems...


i'd really like to add that i think it is funny that people think that bunnies are baby rabbits...i saw some ad that said--BUNNIES AND RABBITS FOR SALE..uhmm, no difference!! but i guess enough people think that--or am i wrong-are bunnies baby rabbits?? because i am pretty positive that they are called kits..hmmpphh.


okay, I have lots to do..maybe Ill post some pictures later..


bye ya'll...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i dont think a lot of people realize how much time we dont have...lol. parents in general. honestly...a 10 shower is the most relaxtion i get before passin out from exhaustion after the baby goes to sleep. 
and you might have dealt with this, too, but when i let people know i have a few pets they lecture me about how i should spend all my time takin care of my daughter and the amount of pets i have is out of hand...you have a few buns like me so you understand the work load, but its also a great escape when you dont have another hobby...being caretaker is my hobby i guess

and thats great of you to take on that bun...i had a customer call for me at work the other day asking if i could take a holland girl and it was hard to pass when i know i could tempporarily give a good home and in turn find a good home ideally for her. 

hmm maybe bunnies are what you would consider the cute fluffy baby stage since bunny is a cute name? and rabbit is more formal and grown up bun like? who knows lol


----------



## pOker (Jan 17, 2010)

lol--i NEVER take naps because I know i wont sleep well later on..
and i do know what you mean--usually my escape is with the bunnies-or a longggg shower..i usually take 35 minute showers  and it was awesome that Evan slept for 2 and a half hours--i slept for about an hour-but it was sooo worth it..hahaha..I understand the work load--seeing as I have 2 bunnies now, my third will be here on the 13th, probably getting 2 fosters, and maybe even the one from the e-mail..YiKESSS-thats alottttaaa bunnies...but im happy..
thinking about starting a mini shelter..that'd be fun.


And yeahh, the whole fluffy baby thing makes sense..i actually like the word bunny alot more than rabbit..lol.


----------



## pOker (Jan 17, 2010)

January 17th, 2010


I would expect this to be a quick post but I am doubting that--so here goes;


I just recieved an e-mail about fostering 2 BUNNIES!!! Which means I will end up with 4 foster bunnies, 3 of my own..pshttt-thats insane..BUT I think I can handle it.. with the support of the rescue for their 2 bunnies, the support of the girl with the 2 bunnies, I can handle it...
My mom is fine with the rescue bunnies being here(it is my place)--but she is going to think I am crazy if i get 2 more rabbits...

The story behind the 2 other rabbits goes like this;
"I have two male rabbits which I adopted from craigslist about seven months ago. I was hoping to give them the best home possible, but unfortunately my housing situation is no longer conducive to these little guys. I am twenty one and I was their second owner living with them at my dorm room at school. I got them after my other rabbit died last year and recently my run of luck came to an end and I was finally caught with a pet on campus. I really wish I could keep them, but they are currently living in my parents basement next to the furnace and are not getting nearly enough love and attention. I live three hours away and I would love to find a good PERMANENT home for them. 

One is fairly small and jet black, his name is Smudge because he is real fast. The other is Leroy and all brown with a little white spot on his nose. He is bigger than Smudge and he got his name after the big bad Leroy Brown because he is a bit of a bully. Lately their rivalry has gotten worse so they need to moved to separate cages" -Kimberly

She also made it very clear that she doesnt want to give them to just anyone because she doesnt want them to become snake food..

She really seems quite honest and she really wants them to have a good home.. and I made sure she knew that I dont just take the bunnies-i require all their supplies..

Ufff, and I believe that the rabbit that I mentioned before that the lady emailed me about--i dont think ill be getting him/her... 


I have to ask the girl, Kim, if they are neutered--she never answered those questions.. 
I also told her that depending on time--i MAY be able to keep them until she is home for good..which I am sure she would like...
she seems very nice...transportation needs to be worked at though..


----------



## pOker (Jan 18, 2010)

*Tomorrow's To Do List:I need to make a list here to remind myself;
*Buy More NIC Panels
NIC Cages-- See Here(Suggestions?)
Clean Litter Boxes and Cages
Rearrange.
ZIP TIES!
Place Linoleum, buy more.
Purchase Litter Boxes.
Food Dishes.
Place throw rug.
Call About Fosters.
Be busy busy busy all day long..


Not sure if I will be around much tomorrow-seems like my hands are full..

I must add that I am shockingly shy when it comes to making phone calls-always have been-so calling about the fosters is going to be fun..lol...Ill have to make sure Peter is not around-he will do something that'll make me die laughing..


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2010)

I miss you in the chat bar!!! come back. . .lol

anyway, i am just getting all caught up on the blogs (haven't looked at any, or update my own in a while now).

i can't wait to see pics of your new foster bunnies when you get them! you have such a great big heart that i know any bunny that is in your care will do great.

we want more pics! i need my vegas fix!

okay, i am off to update my own blog. . . SO many updates. . . so little time!


----------



## pOker (Jan 18, 2010)

OH MY I MISS IT TOOOOO!!!
Stupid computer doesnt work-grrrrrrrrrrr..hopefully i can get it back soon..
and I know-I have lots of Vegas pictures..ill add them tomorrow


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 18, 2010)

chat bar has its own page now, go to menu then chat!


and wow 4 fosters....your taking on a lot of craziness! sounds like those two boys arnt nuetered and thats where the aggression is coming from. 

whats the word on the bun the lady emailed you about? have you decided not to take them in?

and if you could afford it thatd be great if you could start a mini rescue. 

and seems like a moms only chill time is a shower, i have a friend like that too...she had me watch her son once just so she could take a bath. it was the first one shed had in so long where she could have the cool bath beads and all


----------



## pOker (Jan 18, 2010)

lol-yepp 4 fosters...and the first lady-she hasnt responded and it seems that her ad is no longer posted--so maybe she has found somewhere for the bunny-HOPEFULLY NOT A SHELTER!!!!

Still waiting for a response from the college girl...I think your right-they probably arent neutered--but she made it seem that they have been in the same cage and just now they need to be moved--hmmm..

Showers are always the answer OR snuggling up with a warm blanket and a fluffy bunny and just drifting off..even it is for 5 seconds..lol.


----------



## pOker (Jan 18, 2010)

by the way--the chat bar in the pull down menu STILL doesnt work for me..the only thing that loaded was the RabbitsOnline title and the rest said that the Internet could not display this webpage..

GRRRRR-i love my laptop-but I think I need a new one ):


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 18, 2010)

hmm...old laptop? 

maybe have partly to do with her not wanting to seperate them or inability to and knowing they need to be


----------



## pOker (Jan 18, 2010)

January 18th, 2010

Leaving.
Not sure where I am going.
Not sure when I am coming back.

Not sure if I will ever come back...

I have to contact the woman about the fosters now.
I cannot believe that is all happening in one night..

If you really need to contact me--do it here;
[email protected]
OR
[email protected]

But the first one is best.

Goodbye-and thank ya'll..


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 19, 2010)

:hearts

:hearts

:hearts

:hearts


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> January 18th, 2010
> 
> Leaving.
> Not sure where I am going.
> ...



:shock:

Why? Don't leave!!!


----------



## pOker (Jan 21, 2010)

January 21st, 2010

I am back... It may be less frequent though..but I am back..

I was going to move out.. my mom was whining about everything-and I couldnt take it, I finally told her that she has been gone for too long-that what she said didnt even matter to me...

Well it does matter to me...and it took me until yesterday to apologize to her.. I know that she is my mother, and I know how hard it is to be a parent-ESPECIALLY when your child, you heart and soul, is yelling at you, and getting upset.. I know how hard that is-and I dont want to put her through that.. I apologized even though I knew that my side of the argument was right(which she must have realized that also)...

Its funny how things just get fixed so quickly...even when you think that things are done forever.. I lost my mom once--and I cannot risk having that happen again..
What good am Iif I sit there and yell and scream at her, and make her feel so weak and powerless?? She is not my child. She is my mother, and I know that I am going to feel so terrible the day that Evan becomes a teenager and thinks that he has the power to scream at me...
Thanks to those that e-mailed me and checked up on me...


Well-I want to put this behind me..
I'd like to let everyone know that the bunnies are doing great.. 
I thought Vegas was getting better at his litter habits--but then I lift up his litter box and its all right there.. Uff.... Few more weeks until his neuter..

Poker has been awfully grumpy lately-but I think he is still trying to warm up to me.. there was a little break in time that I didnt sit and play with him like I usually do, so now we kind of have to try and rebond.. He's getting neutered in a few weeks too!!

GRATIE IS COMING HOME SOON!! The day is approaching quite fast noww..

and Mandy was kind enough to let me know that he is doing sooo well..
He is probably a little giant now..cannot wait to see pictures.

I am still working on getting some new pictures of Vegas and Poker, BUT, obviously things have been a little different around here.. 
It is winter, but then why is it 49 degrees out?? The sun is soooo bright and its starting to look like the beginning of spring.. I am debating whether or not I want to start the outside rabbit run now.. it is a big fenced area in my yard that has been there for ages as a dog pen, but I am going to take everything out, all the leaves, everything, add some nicer dirt and maybe some sand to some parts, plant some grass, make a little hideaway--gettt it alllll nice for the boys. I know its going to snow next week, but if I got atleast all the leaves out-it may look better once the snow is completely gone.. I dont knoww.

The fosters' NIC cage is not at all ready. Not even started.. I have to do that tonight..I have to contact the woman about them-my computer seems to be working better now so hopefully I can get a response from her before my computer goes crazy again..


And some more good news--MY CHAT IS BACK!! wooohooooo..

See ya'll there..


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thx so much for the update...not quite sure what to say but I am glad u have things straightened out...I am here if u need a shoulder


----------



## pOker (Jan 21, 2010)

Woopp wooppp, I just got an e-mail from the woman from the rescue that is giving me the fosters--yippeee, they are getting spayed and neutered-so I am thinking she meant that there is a female and a male...She said that early next week we will be in touch and we can figure it all out from there..  I am soo thrilled. I just did the NIC Cage today..I went completely off of the design I originally wanted.. I originally had this big plan that it was going to be 3 panels long, 2 wide, and 2 high, and then have another one on top of that, BUT I re-did the bunhut yet again--and ended up with only 3 long, 2 wide, 2 high... But tomorrow I am going to have to extend that a bit more because it looks awfully small.. I think that I will just do 4 long...
BUTTTTTTT, I will make a temporary cage because I would hopefully like to bond them.. I may not even make a temporary cage and just put one bunny in the hutch until Gratie gets here--but that would mean having to re-do the whole cleaning thing again when its time for Gratie....uff..decisions, decisions. I am in a much better mood now.. I have been on the sunroom for hours rearranging.. I am left with half of the porch being all the BunHut, and the rest of the room I let my mom take  But she doesnt mind that I let the bunnies out in the whole room..


I have to say (before I forget) that I went horseback riding the other day at a friends stable--and she showed me 2 of the cutest bunnies ever.. it was funny because she didnt know what breed they were-but I did  She showed me this beautiful, calm French Lop...wow-what a relaxed, sweet, bunny--he loved nose rubs too 
and then she showed me the most beautiful new zealand red that I have ever seen--which is funny because I have never seen a New Zealand in person..lol.. It was a grumpy big guy but what a nice looking rabbit...
Then we went to ride my beautiful Percheron...she got all spooked out for some reason, and started making some squealing noises. I brought her to an empty stall and let her relax--the last thing I wanted to do was let her get feisty and having her hurt me or herself. 

Yeah, so I PROMISE that pictures willbe up either tomorrow or early next week..
I have school for 2 hrs on Monday, Wednesday and Friday, full day on Tuesday, and nothing on Friday...So I will be around to post up the pictures..


Night ya'll..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> BUTTTTTTT, I will make a temporary cage because I would hopefully like to bond them..




Still plan on bonding your guys?


----------



## pOker (Jan 22, 2010)

January 22nd, 2010

First let me say- I know this is not a place to rant... it is a place to talk about life and the bunnies and all of that--but I just need a quick minute to just SCREAM!!!!!

I hate drama..I always have. I hate liars also.. I really really despise liars..
And when you mix drama and liars together--I get very very angry..

So in September I met this girl Dana. We have been friends ever since that first day..
Well, apparently we haven't been the best of friends like I thought-because all she does is lie to me and act like I dont know that she isnt telling the truth..well this is what happened..
In october I went to her house to hang out--she told me all about this fake facebook girl named Sarah..She never told me anything about the girl and never showed me a picture-but she described her to me.. NOW, a few months later, this kid in my school that is friends with Dana, started dating Dana's "friend" Sarah...he has never met her, never talked on the phone with her, nothing... WELL; Dana was telling me all about "sarah" and her boyfriend from my school--BUT:she must have forgotten that she told me all about the fake Sarah...(making sense??)..So she shows me a picture of this supposed Sarah girl--and ohhh what do you know--Ive been looking at new haircuts all over the computer and her picture has shown up soooo many times... and her name isnt Sarah..and well, she is NOT Dana's friend..Does this make ANY sense to all ya'll??
pshhtt.. My brother told me once-"Why lie today if you may completely forget the lie tomorrow?" WELL THEN;; Dana lied about the facebook back in October, NOW she has forgotten that she told me that-and is starting a whole new lie..
THIS is whyy I hate school...gahhh..and the drama part--she texts me today and saysshe hates her ex because he is such a dirtbag and blahh blahh blahh--so I ask her why, and she says -"what the hell-leave me alone I dont want to talk about it!"

UHMMMMMM-REALLLLLYYYY??


Okay, so--sorry to drag you all into this...ufff.

Anyways--VEGAS, listen little buddy, if the litter box is on the floor with litter in it, LEAVE THE LITTER INSIDE OF IT!!!!. I leave him unattended in the bunny room now because there is absolutely nothing he can fall from, eat, dig in, climb out of-NOTHING..(i can still peek at him through the window connecting the porch and living room)..I come back in after a few minutes of silence--and there he was..all bunnyflopped out on the floor, with the litter ALLLLLL OVERRRRRRRR... I could've nearly screamed.. But instead I picked him up before he could escape-getting lots of lovely lovely lovelyyy scratches on my hand....I gave him some bunny kisses, even though I was mad, just because I always give them bunny kisses-BUT he did NOT get any treats this time..grrrr...crazy bunny..

and POKER-myy angel 
I feel so bad that the boys are not neutered yet, because when Vegas was out today, before I covered Pokers cage--all they did was groom each others noses through the cage bars.. They seemed so interested in each other...hmmphh, maybe they will still be interested after they get neutered and they will bond easier..



woohoo--school next week is a breezeee!;
Monday-8:00 to 10:00 English Midterm.
Tuesday-10:15 to :11:45 Spanish Midterm.1:45 to 3:15 Math Midterm.
Wednesday-8:00 to 10:00 Global Midterm.
Thursday-8:00 to 10:00 Science Midterm.
Friday-NOTHING! WooHooo..


Anywhooo-PICTURES WILL BE UP TOMORROWW WITHOUTTT FAIL..
SO FOR THOSE WHO NEED A VEGAS 'FIX' COME BACK TOMORROW.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't feel bad about not posting pictures, we've all been there.


----------



## pOker (Jan 23, 2010)

January 23rd, 2010

Poker and I shared some bonding time today...It was just me and him sitting on the couch and I had him snuggled in my neck with a nice blanket and some treats... He was being fairly calm, but he bit me ): No biggy though--its all part of the process.. I didnt pull my hand away when he bit me-I just gently pushed his head down and said no.. I made the same move that I had made before when he bit me, but this time he didnt do it.. So I guess he is learning.. Plus-both my bunnies know that when you spend time with momma outside of the cage-you get a treat when you go back inside 

And those long awaited photos(I thinK I was the only one actually waiting for them); HAVE ARRiVED;Sorry for some large pictures-my computer doesn't allow me to do much now.






This is the new setup.. The hutch to the left is Gratie's. The NIC cage is setup for the fosters, BUT it needs to be finished-it is too small.





More of the setup.. That tube in the corner has the exposed wire inside..It deff keeps the rabbits from chewing the wire.




The cages..(sorry-theyre messy)





Inside the NIC cage..The white wire rack still has to be covered-and the one that already has the linoleum tile and tape on it will have a small fleece cover.The cage has to be 1 panel longer-I dont like it now.





Evan giving kisses to his pal Vegas..Evan looks like a mess, his hair is all wild-he had just woken up..





Poker on top of his little barn hideaway.





Look Momma, Im TALL!





"Ohh tehehe, I spilled the food-tehehe"





Getting ready to do a crazyy binky..


Well ya'll..there you have it.. I have lots more pictures but I'll save them for another post..


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2010)

i just love reading your blog!

i am so in love with vegas. . . anytime you want to send him to me, i will happily take him! lol

you only have like what. . . 3 weeks till gratie gets home right? i can't wait for photos and stories about him.

i am happy you are back, i missed you! and now your back in the chat, although i haven't been in there very much lately! remember that you now have my email, feel free to send me a rant note anytime you need!

and we need more pics!!!!


----------



## pOker (Jan 23, 2010)

*katt wrote: *


> i just love reading your blog!
> 
> i am so in love with vegas. . . anytime you want to send him to me, i will happily take him! lol
> 
> ...


-Thanks-I am glad that I have a few visitors to the blog.
-Haha, He is MINE..But like I said, you can borrow him anytime..lol.
-YES, only about 3 more weeks.. This time I will immediately start bonding with him-hopefully he is a snuggle bunny..and as soon as he gets here I will start posting more pictures of all my bunnies..
-I missed you too! Lol, I hate the chat the way it is now-I always forget about it plus everytime I get on, no one is there...
-I will certainly e-mail you when I need a friend 
Thanks so much for checking up on me the other day..

I have some pictures on hold so I can hopefully post them up tomorrow!


----------



## pOker (Jan 24, 2010)

January 24th, 2010


I am so glad that I decided to get another bunny.. I cannot wait for Gratie to get here..
Mandy sent me pictures today and I was just in awe with how absolutely adorable and dorky he looks! He has some big ears that he will have to grow into-but wow, what a cutie..
She says that he is quite the silly boy...She had all the bunnies in the pen and he was the only one to learn that you can jump over it and get out  He must be an explorer bunny-which is certainly what I want..and I know that Mandy does a great job with handling the bunnies each day-so hopefully he will warm up to me quickly...
He will be February 13th at around 10 a.m. ; It makes me feel much better to know the time that he is getting here-that way I can get up and have everything ready for him by the time he gets here and not be rushing to figure out when he will arrive..
I am soooo excited!!!!

From this:





TO THIS:













What a frickin adorable bunny.

Thanks ya'll for checking in..and thanks Mandy


----------



## katt (Jan 24, 2010)

i am in love

:inlove:

he is so flippin adorable!


----------



## pOker (Jan 24, 2010)

*katt wrote: *


> i am in love
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> he is so flippin adorable!


OH WOW! Now you are in love with Vegas AND Gratie...pshttt..lol..

Well I give you and Grace permission to be in love with him--ya'll helped me pick the name..haha.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 24, 2010)

:O

SO jealous, of your new bunny!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 24, 2010)

Aww justlook at my handsome Godbun :biggrin2:


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 24, 2010)

He is just tooooooo cute! Argh! In love!


----------



## pOker (Jan 24, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Aww justlook at my handsome Godbun :biggrin2:


hahahaha!!!! Yeahh he certainly is a cutie, Grace..




and thanks Myia


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 24, 2010)

What an adorable bun!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 25, 2010)

definitely a real cutie


----------



## pOker (Jan 25, 2010)

January 25th, 2010

I dont have any funny bunny stories. I dont have any good news about them, but nothing bad either.. It was just another day here at the BunHut... Vegas made a mess, but repayed me by eating parsley and pellets out of my hand...But then he pooped all over his cage like normal.. Poker is the same old quite bunny..Doesnt make a sound, always hiding in his litter box, tipping his hideaway over...Yesterday I was rewarding him when he let me pick him up.. then came to me when I asked..I wanted him to see that momma is not bad-but then he nipped me..grrr.again I did not pull away, I gave him a gentle head push and a firm NO..He'll learn..

My rant for the day;
MY COMPUTER IS GOING TO GET THROWN OUT THE WINDOW!
It is going sooo slow, not loading, giving me stupid error messages..and its NOT old.. It is from last December(2008)...it has been in perfect condition up until about a week ago..its acting up....its really making me frustrated..and I am the kind of person that when I get frustrated I cannot find words to say so I bottle it up and just break down crying..It has been a problem for years...

Ufff..

I am waiting to check my e-mail...but that'll happen sometime hmm NEXT YEAR!!!

I need to run... I need to put the bunnies in a shopping cart with some food, some water, some blankets, and just run...not run away from home.. just run..me and the bunnies.. I just need to run!!! I dont know why.. I guess because I havent slept well and I know that if I run real fast for a real long time, I can come home and sleep.. But that may stress the bunnies out..and I dont have a shopping cartullhair:

:tantrum:<<<<could someone picture me like this-running down the road?? hahahaha..ohh good, I got myself to giggle a bit..
gahh why are the bunnies eating!? well not like thats a bad thing-but I want a warm bunny to cuddle with...I try not to interrupt them when they have veggies or pellets, just because usually around the time they eat,I am having dinner too..
And the last thing I want is fur in my soup..yucky.
I cannot wait to bond more with the bunnies.. I am going to snuggle them up like crazy..

I want Gratie to be here...only like 20 more days or so..yipeee.
and I called the vet today to try and schedule the earliest possible neutering--but the vet doesnt have anyone there to answer the phone--they just have a receptionist and the doctor-but the receptionist is really a nurse so if she is busy, the phone just rings..:huhexplain to me how that makes any sense!? and on top of it all-you cannot even walk in there to make an appointment.. I cannot go in tomorrow after school and be like I want to make an appointment for whatever date-because they wont accept that..!! RAWRRRR..

All I want is to get my bunnies neutered..thats alllllll I want..Is that too much to ask for? grrrr..frustration!

I need to snuggle a bunny..I need to sleep..

I need to relax..

If ANYBUN has a hug to send--I am in desperate need..please??
and I dont want to rub my frustrations off onto the bunnies-so if there are any nose rubs out there-the boys could use some..

Thanks ya'll...Dinnertime.:twitch:
Uff..


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 25, 2010)

*big hug*
We all have these kinds of days! Hope it gets better!


----------



## pOker (Jan 25, 2010)

Awww thanks for that hug 
and yeah-I have these days all the time..


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 25, 2010)

You know, just last year (Aug-Dec) I was having troubles all the time..my mother, moving out, paying rent, losing my job, getting a new job that was horrible, relationship troubles..
And honestly I can't tell you what kept me going without breaking down besides the fact I WANTED to be happy..and that was enough to try. Now I am happy again, still stressed about some of the same exact issues, but happy.
I am, and I think we all are, here for you. Don't be shy throwing a PM or email when you need to vent and talk.

Best Wishes!


----------



## pOker (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks so much Myia!!! and yeah--i have alot of people on here that have offered me their e-mail and even a phone number so I can chat..

I have ongoing issues--this week just seems to be the worst--testing week in school-blahh..

But I'll pull through   
thanks again..

Oh and my e-mail and inbox are always open for you too!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 26, 2010)

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope things get better for you.

Regarding your PC troubles, have you tried deleting your temporary internet files?

Also, try running a program called Malware bytes, its free, here is a link to the website. http://www.malwarebytes.org/

After you download and install it, go to the update tab and update it. Then run a scan of your pc, there might be some malicious software slowing it down. Another thing to try is defraging the hard drive. Sorry if you have already tried these things, its just some stuff that has helped me at work and home.

Dave


----------



## pOker (Jan 27, 2010)

January 26th, 2010

Thanks ya'll for the hugs  I certainly felt 'em!

Things seem to be looking up for me already!

I woke up this morning at 8:17 to a little munchkin butt sitting on the head of the bed saying -"Abbit, Abbit, HopHopHopHop"...Yepp, Evan was there  I barely had time to wash my face as he pulled me down the stairs to the porch and said "Uppy uppy..hop hop abbit." Abbit clearly means Rabbit... So I took him out and he said good morning and gave his kisses to the bunnies..I took Vegas out and snuggled him close--he is sooo warm and cozy. But it was soon time to get ready for my Spanish exam and my Math exam...Uffff..

Tomorrow I only go in from 8-10 for Global and then on Thursday I go in 8-10 again for Science..

Then FRIDAY--WOOHOOO, I get to getup at 4 a.m., get myself ready before Peter gets up, get Peter up, let him get ready, and by 6 a.m. we will be on the train on the way toNew YorkCity!! We've got some business to take care of...But I think I might be a good girlfriend and plan a little surprise lunch or something with him 

Anyways--here is my new cage fixer upper--its probably hard to picture in your mind;
I put Vegas' litter box in his cage with a wire rack on top, not in it, it allows me to put more litter inside...the wire rack is very secured though..anyways--next to that there was this space that I kept his food in, but he would always leave alot of poop there and it would roll behind the litter box and make more of a mess..SO, I took this plastic container and I pushed it into the space-BUT it didnt go all the way to the cage floor, so it was perfectttttt!---I filled the container with Vegas' hay and his food dish and some little blocks that he likes-so now he HAS to be inside to eat, which will help keep the cage neater--I HOPE! Plus the water bottle is over the box..but he is a lazy rabbit---if he has to poop--he does it wherever he is..The majority of the poop makes it in the box, but there is plenty of stray poos that he just leaves in the 2 open corners...

My new cleaning plan;
It has worked so far..
I used to dump the litter boxes out into the garbage bag, but it was always such a MESS!!! So what I started to do now is vaccuum it right out of the box..Well, only for Poker, not Vegas(He pees SOOOOO MUCH)..Poker has a special corner that he pees in, so thats where I put alot more bedding and paper and stuff like that; so I toss that, and vaccuum up all the poop.. It may sound gross-BUT I change the vaccuum bags everytime--they usually end up full because I vaccuum up any mess in the cage, the whole sunroom, all of that happens on the same days..it really saves me the hassle...I still clean the litter box with cleaner(animal-safe) and fill it up nicely.. It all started when I stacked Vegas' cage ontop of Pokers..I have a bad back so its a pain to take Vegas' cage off everytime I clean, BUT Pokers litter box doesnt fit out the front doors...so I started vaccuuming it all out.. It really isnt the lazy way to do it..I still get down and reach in and clean everything completely..No stray hay, no little poos, nothing--all clean I still dump Vegas' in a bag, I have a whole contraption set up in his box..it goes 4 layers of paper towel, 6 pieces of paper from the yellowbook, litter, more pages, and another piece of paper towel..sounds crazy right? IT IS..He drinks a whole bottle in around 3 hours, and pees it all out, and the litter just doesnt have time to absorb it because it keeps on going.. I change his litter box EVERYDAY!!! But as soon as the bag of litter is gone--its onto wood pellets..

YAYYY..

Night ya'll


----------



## pOker (Jan 27, 2010)

January 27th, 2010


Wow...It is so crazy how someone you have never met can bring tears of joy to your eyes.. It is so crazy how someone you have never met can tell you that you have so much strength. It is so crazy how someone you have never met can tell you that they worry about you.. It is so crazy how someone you have never met, can mean so much to you..

After my last post, I got a lovely message from Fancy77 (Denise) and it brought tears to my eyes... 

I wish there was some kind of "Act of Kindness" in the world--like you call the President and tell him who gets the award and he sends one to them --I know thats cheesy, but some people just really really deserve it.
This forum has not only given me ALOT of information on rabbits--it has also given me the chance to chat with so many amazing people.. I didnt come on here to make friends, I cam on to learn about rabbits and their care--but in the making, I have made so many friends... 
I really just love everyone here.. Someone said to me that they didnt think that someone could love a pet rabbit so much--I just told them to come here and they'll meet quite a few people like that..

To see that there are still so many kind people in this world--it just brings such a peaceful feeling to my heart.
When I feel I might not be able to survive.. When I feel like the walls are closing in.. Most people would go to a therapist () But I come here. I come here and I vent.. Although I know that its not the place to do that, and maybe some people get annoyed, but I just feel like I can let it all out.. No one has to read it, no one has to respond--but people do..and that just shows me that you dont have to know someone to care...
I am certainly not saying--"oh you didnt read my blog" or " you didnt respond so you dont care" because it is deff not like that....

hmmphh--So to sum it all up--thank you to all those who do respond, and those who do check in on me--Ya'll will never know how much that means to me..




(this is just a 'human' post...the bunnies post will be here tonight)




THANKSYA'LL


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

:hugsquish:

:shhhh::shhhh::shhhh:

:cry1::cry4:

:baghead

:sofa:


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 27, 2010)

nice to see a positive attitude to blogging! i dont always have time to compose a reply but i do read the blogs. im thinking maybe i should just post a to show that i dropped by:?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

its hard tho isnt it Donna I find myself following blogs but never have anything interesting to say.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 27, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> its hard tho isnt it Donna I find myself following blogs but never have anything interesting to say.



:yeahthat:so true! i dont want to seem rude by not giving a thoughtful reply!

Hannah - you think your bunny pees everywhere, my buck, hartleybun, has a habit of using roxy doe's carrot dish:X arent buns charming!


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 27, 2010)

I try to always respond because I know I appreciate people's responses even if its little.

And I am glad to hear your doing better poker! And I feel the same way, I know this site is here for all the bunny troubles and even if I need a helping hand!

Much love to all!


----------



## pOker (Jan 27, 2010)

January 27th, 2010

Well, I posted the 'human' post already so here is the one for the bunnies!

*Vegas;





*He was in such a good mood today.. I took him out and I made him snuggle with me.. Next thing I know he was kissing my cheek and pushing against my face for ear rubs..What a big love he was today..and he kept me all cozy warm..He did nip at me a few times and he sat on my head, hurting me with his little nails.

*Poker;* 
didn't come out to play today--he got some run around time, but he didnt want to hang with his mommaz.. He is quite independent so I dont really try to force him to sit on my lap..

*Gratie;
*There is still about 2 weeks before he gets here.. I am going to get him a litter box today...Cannot wait to see him and hold him!

*Fosters;
*They should be here on February the 6th if all goes well.. I was told that they will be getting spayed and neutered on Tuesday and then I will have them that Saturday. So yep, male and female... i have to make a nice comfy temporary cage for the female because females take longer to heal after getting altered... Then, once she heals, I will bond the two of them... It should not be too hard--theyre siblings(from what I heard), and male/female bonds are easier to achieve... Hopefully it will work out.
I am not going to make a HUGE cage for the female because she shouldn't be in there for more than 2 or 3 weeks-and then she and the male will have the same cage-but with a seperator...I am going to put a small towel in each cage in a place that they will lay on it and then I will switch the towels so that way the female will have the males towel and the male will have the females towel-then they will have each others scent....
Anywhooo--I will get all of their things together tonight--I have to go to the store anyways 

Woohoooo..
I thought it was going to be awhile before my BunHut was full--but it seems it is going to be sooner than I thought 

Alrighty Ya'll

I'll try to update later with more Vegas and Poker pictures..


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Vegas is just so adorable.


----------



## pOker (Jan 29, 2010)

January I dont even care about the date, 2010


So things were looking up for me-right? WRONG! I knew it was too good to be true.. Gratie will be here in 2 weeks, the fosters will be here in a week, Vegas and I are bonding more and more each day, Poker is becoming a little less feisty, everything seemed to be going just great all of the sudden.. Today-it happened.. I should have known it would.. My computer is telling me that my Hard Disk doesnt exist and it just wont let me even get it started... I am going to lose all of my pictures-all of my really important information--its gone...just, gone..

I have an HP laptop..turned a year old on December 20th or so...its some kind of limited edition, dont know any other information..its my baby.. I love that computer.. Peter bought it for me....
And now its gone..I am going to spend whatever money I have to, to get it fixed--even if I could just buy a whole new laptop--this one is the one that means something really special to me--and I will NOT get a new one. I know that seems insane--but that computer-not the model, not the size, not the company label--just that one computer---means alot to me..I know that I could always get a new one and blah blah blah---but that doesnt replace the memory..the computer is a memory.
Sounds like a dumb thing to get really emotional over, but no one will ever understand where I am coming from with this..

I will not be on that much anymore.Not until I figure out the computer situation...The computer I am on now is my moms, and it is the crappiest little thing ever..its the mini HP and I HATE IT! I am frustrated..

On top of all that--ive been painting my room for the past6 hours or so, I have a major headache, my necks is stiff, and the dog is now covered in paint because she leaned on the wall..my once white dog is now Weathered Cement by Ralph Lauren..but i did fix the spot..

On top of THAT, I have to get up at 4:30 tomorrow...not my kind of day.
On top of THAT- I have to go to a party tomorrow for my grandma, my aunt, my cousin and her boyfriend--all of their birthdays are tomorrow..AND I didnt get anything for any of them..










ON TOP OF THAT-Vegas made a huge mess in his cage..
ON TOP OF THAT!!!!!-The rug I have under the NIC cage got wet and its absolutely freezing on the porch tonight-not sure why--and the rug is frozen..

ON TOP OF THAT THAT THAT--we ran out of fuel and theres no heat in my house so I can see my breath while sitting on the couch..by the way--I NEED GLOVES TO WATCH TV!
ON TOP OF THAT THAT THAT THAT--the stupid, idiotic, dumb vet, doesnt have anyone to pick up the phone during the day--so I have been calling atleast 6 times a day-so the lady on the answering machine and I pretty much have become BEST FRIENDS! 


I dont have any good news to share with all ya'll, except that I was talking to little Mr. Evan and I said--"say I Love You Bella" (He calls me Bella), AND HE SAID "I wuv you Beya" LIKE IN HUMAN-ish WORDS! My little boy is learning soooooo quick.

Anyways--my life is in a bit of a scramble..I am pretty upset..but again I offer my e-mail to any of those who would like to chat (I get e-mails to my phone)

[email protected]

PLease just let me know who you are  (unless youve emailed me before-then Ive saved you to my contacts)


Wish Me Luck Ya'll..Night.


----------



## pOker (Jan 30, 2010)

January 30th, 2010


Temporarily using my mom's computer..

My computer will be going to a friends house for awhile--maybe he can fix it.

So, everything is going great with the bunnies.
The fosters are coming next Saturday and I get to name them 

I wonder what I will name them..
I was thinking maybe Chessy and Dublin..
I dont know why..But I am going to get a feel for their personality and then they'll be named by Saturday night...


I cannot wait for them!!! and I cannot wait for Gratie!!!

I'll be posting some pictures and stories up later..


off to Target


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2010)

O.k its later, where are the pictures and stories?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> O.k its later, where are the pictures and stories?


:roflmao:


----------



## pOker (Feb 1, 2010)

So, I am a little bit of a dummy.. 

I said I would have put pictures on here, but I completely forgot that this isnt my computer..and I dont see a memory card slot..But I am going to try it out..


----------



## pOker (Feb 2, 2010)

February 2nd, 2010

So, Hello there 
I am watching the Pregnancy Pact(Thanks Ali for mentioning it)and I have a throbbing migraine.
Ufff..I want so badly to go let Vegas out to play, but I cannot get myself to move..I am so tired and I am certainly coming down with something.

Now, WHO HAS BEEN WAITING FOR PICTURES????? 
Well, I finlly have some..Some of the bunnies.The new Cage.












Male Fosters' Cage-Dublin.




Female Fosters' Cage-Chessy.

The names, Dublin and Chessy, are just ideas..I want to know the rabbits' personalities first...

Anyways--thats the update for now..
Time to take a nap and play with the bunnies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Looks like a great layout.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 2, 2010)

very nice Way to go!!!


----------



## pOker (Feb 3, 2010)

February 3, 2010

Uff, Today was such a bad dayy!

I am in such an annoyed mood-but happy at the same time..

This girl--who is such a big liar and such a fake--well she and i were friends and all she ever did was lie..So over the last week or 2 I have been really trying to slowly drift away from her....So finally today she stops talking to me..She was rude and arrogant and avoided me.. And that is not the way I wanted to stop the friendship..I wanted to just tell her that things have changed--but we could chat sometimes..

SO, I texted her and said--"whats your problem with me?"
she replied with -"i dont like you " and started saying a bunch of words that I will never mention here...
Well thats the reason for being annoyed/angry..
But the reason that I am happy is because everything she said to me, I responded calmy and responded with the correct things..Like for example--she said you told whoever that blah blah blah..and i answered with the honest truth--"ohh yeah, that must have been 2 years ago when I talked to them last before you even moved here."

So HAHAHAHA 


Nowwwww, the bunnies are greatttt  Ill have more stories about them after once I let them out and stuff


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

lol sometimes friendship suck...sometimes it is nice to weed your garden


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> lol sometimes friendship suck...sometimes it is nice to weed your garden



:yeahthat:

a quote from my facebook (which happens to be a quote from an email lol)

"I kept on wanting life to just get better, and I have grown up enough to see that it isnât that life âjust gets betterâ, its that we make it better by surrounding ourselves with the people, places and things we love and by dismissing the people, places and things that bring us down."

so ((hugs)):hug: i know first hand how much it hurts to lose a friend, even if they were nota very good one, but in the end you will be happier to have them out of your life.

. . . and get in a better mood fast so i can get my vegas fix in!!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## pOker (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahahaa thanks guys 

Yeahh, it made me realize that she was tearing me away from the people I should have been hanging out with--my real, true friends..

plus I have all ya'll on RO that I want to keep close..
I dont have to know someone to just simply adore them


----------



## pOker (Feb 5, 2010)

February 5th, 2010

LaLaLaLa.

Hey ya'll...

So, I was getting SO SO SO SO TIRED of not being able to take Pokers litter box completely out to clean it--so I put Vegas' cage down on the floor again..It takes up some space, BUT it is SO worth it..

I used a whole small bottle of vinegar on Vegas' cage...I had to just pour it right into his cage while he was running around..VINEGAR IS THE MIRACLE CLEANER..it lifted a urine stain right out of the carpet too..
I cleaned the whole cage, the litter box, everything..And man oh man does it look soooo much better..

But here is the sad thing--I probably wont be getting the fosters until the 20th due to bad weather that should be hitting tomorrow.. It kind of sucks, but it will also give the female who I already started calling Chessy, to heal from her spay..

Also, I have alot of time on my hands...and I think it will be a great time to really really start working on bonding with Vegas..
I will be home on Tuesday, and then I have the 15th to the 19th off of school..But Friday I have an amazing party to go to..
We've put together a surprise 50th Wedding Anniversary party together for my grandparents..I cannot wait to see their faces 


Anyways, I am off to play with the bunnies and give some veggies..

Hope to be back soon


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just started using vinager..it really is a miracle.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I just started using vinager..it really is a miracle.


I've been using it fora long time now. Absolutely necessary wth bunny's.


----------



## pOker (Feb 6, 2010)

I hear about everyone using it, but I never realized how good it was.. I put it in the litter box, it started making the fizzing noise, next thing I know-I have a 'like new' litter box..


----------



## pOker (Feb 6, 2010)

February 6th, 2010

WOOHOOO Who is pumped up for tomorrow's game?!?!

My 66 year old grandmother is OBSESSED wtih football.. She gets into the game and screams and curses and she is far worse than any guys in my family..
Crazy woman 

Anyways, Vegas has run of the couch right now..
He is hopping around from cushion to cushion..Now he is actually sitting on the window sill and cleaning himself up..

I found out that he is actually a small dog in disguise 
I called his name and tapped on the couch and he ran over..then once I got him on my shoulder I said, give kisses, and HE DID! He licked my forehead and my cheek..
He responds to simple commands like a little puppy 

I love this bunny 

Ill be back in a few for stories..its Pokers turn out of the cage.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 6, 2010)

I've never actually tried vinegar before, I probably should because I have smelly intact bunnies and if it cleans as good as you say it does it would be very handy 

It is white vinegar you use right?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats what I use.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2010)

I only have malt vinegar, wonder if it works as good


----------



## pOker (Feb 7, 2010)

February 8th, 2010

Vegas is NOT doing well with the new cage situation...I went to check on him after putting him back yesterday, and I realized that he had not used his litter box and there was poo all over the cage..Not like marking his territory, more like, 'oops-forgot-about-the-litter-box' poos..

But I think that was his way to get back at me because his cage was EMPTY...He only had his litter box, hay rack, a few toys, and the water bottle...So I decided that he deserved his little shelf back..So once I put it in and vacuumed all the poos, he seemed back to normal..
I didnt want to do it but with new strange litter box, I had no choice--I took out the wire rack that kept him off his poos and wet litter....I HAVE to settle with that until I can get him a different box.. I think that I am going to get one that is only slightly smaller than the width of the cage, that way he cant get to the sides of it..
Hopefully that will happen soon..

So, Poker is such a grumpy butt 
No cuddling for him..
But maybe eventually he will get to that point..I am going to sit with him today and have some playtime.

I am seriously TOO excited for Gratie to get here..I just wish that I was more ready 
I mean, I have everything ready and all that, BUT the more I seem to get HIM ready, the other bunnies make a mess and I clean one mess up just to have to pick up another one..But thats the life when youre a bunmom..


I am excited to see what life is like with 3 bunnies and 2 fosters! But it stinks that I will have to wait until the 20th to have a completely full BunHut.
There was SUPPOSED to be bad weather yesterday, but there was NO sign of that..So I missed out on getting the fosters..
BUT the good part of that is--the female will pretty much be completely healed, and I will start to try and bond the 2 probably 2 weeks after their arrival..So if they get he the 20th, the end of the first week in March will be when I start bonding them.Plus they will take their time to get bonded, so I suspect probably by Beginning of April I will have 2 happily bonded bunnies..and HOPEFULLY 2 neutered male bunnies...


So Poker is sitting on my chest now on the couch, and he is certainly sniffing around to get used to my scent..He is not snuggling but he is working at something..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 7, 2010)

Bunny's don't get mad they get even!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't wait for you to get the fosters too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2010)

I met your boy foster so cute!


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2010)

i have been away from RO for days, and i totally expected new pics of the buns.

i need my vegas fix. . . 

. . . just thought you should know.

and gratie comes home in like 4 days!!!! right?!?!?


----------



## pOker (Feb 9, 2010)

yess bunnies do get even--and it sucks sometimes 

I cant wait to see the fosters either!!!!!

ALI! Youu met him? what does he look like?! I picked out a name for them both..

And I know that everyone needs their Vegas fix, I will deff get some pictures up today when he plays outside of the cagee.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> ALI! Youu met him? what does he look like?! I picked out a name for them both..


Haha have to wait and see. :bunnydance:


----------



## pOker (Feb 9, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *pOker wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ALI! Youu met him? what does he look like?! I picked out a name for them both..
> ...


Oh No Oh No Oh NO!!!! It seems soooo far away...  Oh well, I will *try* to wait!


----------



## pOker (Feb 9, 2010)

February 9th, 2010

I stayed home from school today because I got an emergency phone call last night from Evans grandparents who had him over the weekend..

Well--I didnt get a WORD that they said because all I could hear was Evan screaming in the background..This was about midnight..
I knew they werent calling just to say hi--so I hung up the phone, we got in the car and rushed over to where he was..
Well, turns out that he was fooling around and he fell and hit his face on the corner of the toybox...He didnt need any stitches but his lip is very swollen and his tooth got pushed back..Not alot at all, but it certainly hurt him..I stayed there and cradled him until he stopped crying..
I woke up this morning at 8!
oH YEAH, WHAT A NIGHT!

But everything is okay now..Evan did come home with us last night--He fell asleep in the car and slept soundly through the night.. I tossed and turned and had some crazy dreams..

I had a very sad dream last night..I am going to share but it may not be for theweak souls..--its a little upsetting.

Well, Poker was in his cage and he had this like hay rack thing with wireslike the ones that NIC panels are made out of..and it was round...Well, I wentto show someone Poker and he was in there with his head in between the bar of the hay rack and he wasbunny flopped but on his belly..He was filthy dirty and freezing cold and he was dying...I knew he was dying when I touched his bottom and it was harder then the rest of his body...I ran upstairs, tears pouring down my face and I started to fill the sink with warm water..i put him in andhe started to look more lively..Igave himso many kisses and gave him a rice sock with a super warm towel...He died later that night..
Out of all honesty--that was pretty mcuh the worst dream I have ever had...
I ran out to himthis morning and gave him a hugeeeeeeee kiss and I just loved him as much as I could..

Sorryfor the details..I just had to share it..
It was certainly scary..


I am going to have some bunny time now--I promised some Bunny Pictures today--so check back for thsoe later


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 9, 2010)

i have had crazy dreams about my pets...i had a dream once i cut open my cat to give her surgery for something and she died. it was horrible. i woke up crying.


----------



## pOker (Feb 9, 2010)

^^he looks just like a baby bunny in this picture^^


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> ^^he looks just like a baby bunny in this picture^^




theres my fav boy! gosh he is so cute!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 10, 2010)

i:heartsVegas


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 10, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


>


I love this picture!


----------



## pOker (Feb 10, 2010)

Poor little Poker gets no love from any of ya'll..

lol..


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Awww such great photos!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 10, 2010)

i love poker too, but something about lops i just love, i find myself not as much attracted to uppy earred buns


----------



## pOker (Feb 10, 2010)

February 10th, 2010

Soooo, I have some good news!

Last night after trimming Vegas' bottom, I realized that he needed a butt bath..

So I put a little water in a bin and placed his bottom in it--he was perfectly calm but when I turned the water on for a second he jumped right out onto my chest..
I got soaking wet! I grabbed a towel and I started to dry him off..
After wrapping him up kind of burrito style-I held him real close to me for almost 2 hours and he didnt even try to jump away..
I gave him some nose rubs and it was just pure love--he started giving me little grooming kisses and snuggled with me..

I couldnt get him completely dry so I gave him a nice big rice sock and a new dry towel and put them in his cage..

This morning I started to approach his cage and he was all bunny flopped out--usually he would jump up and thump at me, but instead he let me take him out!
No kisses today because he was angry at me..I let him run around and then I said "Cage Time Vegas"
and he replied with a thump..so I said "Vegas, dont say no, lets go."
again-he thumped.."VEGAS, dont make me come back there"(he was behind the couch..
Yet another thump...it was like he was saying NO..
But I did get him and he missed out on his extra treat..


Poker is very calm when I pick him up..although he is VERY independent and refuses to bond with me, he tolerates me..which is good too..


Not much more to talk about--off to make some pizza


----------



## pOker (Feb 11, 2010)

February 11th, 2010


I'LL BE BACK SATURDAY NIGHT!

I PROMISE I WILL NOT COME ONLINE WIHTOUT GRATIE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

hope you have a safe trip and i cant wait for gratie pics!!!!!


----------



## pOker (Feb 13, 2010)

February 13th, 2010

Everything worked out on with the trip..
Actually--as soon as we got there we fixed everything up--but the hotel had been payed for and we ended up staying--which sucks because we both wanted to go home :/

I thought I'd be back later tonight, but we got out of there as soon as we could 

And I walked in the door to a brand new bunny  He is a big fella, about the size of Vegas, but he is much younger..

Ohh goodness his colors are beautiful and I like his long face..
He is a sweetie also, very calm, quiet, melts your heart when he is in your hands.

I PROMISED that I wouldnt come back on without pictures of the new boy, so they are here..But I didnt take TOO many because he is being veryyyy shy and I dont want to scare him.

I cant resize--computer is taking too long and im being impatient..sorry.



























Is that what ya'll have been waiting for??


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 13, 2010)

Awww congrats Hannah!! Gratie is sooo cute!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 13, 2010)

OMG i am dieing with a cuteness overload..WHOO HOO congrats!!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 13, 2010)

:inlove:cuteness overload! whisker pics!!!:faint:


----------



## pOker (Feb 13, 2010)

February 13th, 2010

So, Gratie is sitting on my shoulder right now--I am leaning back on the couch..

I am studying him--looking at each and every part of him, getting an idea of his fur, his color, his face, his personality, what he likes and doesnt like--all that...

His fur is kind of on the loner side, not as long as Vegas but pretty close..Super soft fur..His face is long, with a little bit of a rounded nose..Unlike Poker and Vegas who have eyes that are set into their heads, his are a bit more bug-eyed, and they come out.
He is already getting big, a bit larger than Poker...His ears are huge, but I know he will grow into them 

Mandy was NOT lying when she told me he was a curious/smart bugger..
Within seconds of me holding him, he was rubbing his nose all in my face to see what was going on..His nose is going a mile a minute 

I must give a huge thanks to Mandy because I can tell that he is very well handled..He does get nervous sometimes when you are holding him, but he is very calm when it comes to picking him up..
He has been hiding in his little hideaway, only coming out to nibble on food and poo..
anyways--when I reach in to get him, I have to kind of step close and reach in without being able to see, so that means he cant see me either, only my hands---but he still just calmy lets me pick him up..Once he is out and about though--he does NOT want me to pick him up..

His colors are gorgeous...the lovely orange-tort kind of color with the black and his whole belly is a mix of gray and black..

What a handsome bunny..

His personality isnt completely set in yet...He is dominant one minute, playful the next..but I know he will always be very curious and spunky..


Look back often for updates on him and the other bunnies..


----------



## massie777 (Feb 13, 2010)

Aww I am so glad you like him. He is a cutie. He is probably just scared because he is alown now, he is used to being with his brothers and sisters, but he should get over that in a few days. He is deff. a spunky boy, when he is out playing he would rather run as fast as he can and find new things to play with. I think in the next week he will show you his personality. I am so glad I get to watch him grow up here online. Also I loved your house and your other bunnies. They are soo cute. Your mom was very nice also. Can't wait to see all the pictures you take of him.

I just wanted to let you know that he has not had any veggies, I usually wait until they are a little older to start them.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 13, 2010)

he looks great


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am soo jealous! I think I might have to start planning my trip to steal him!

Congrats on such a beautiful bunny


----------



## pOker (Feb 13, 2010)

*massie777 wrote: *


> Aww I am so glad you like him. He is a cutie. He is probably just scared because he is alown now, he is used to being with his brothers and sisters, but he should get over that in a few days. He is deff. a spunky boy, when he is out playing he would rather run as fast as he can and find new things to play with. I think in the next week he will show you his personality. I am so glad I get to watch him grow up here online. Also I loved your house and your other bunnies. They are soo cute. Your mom was very nice also. Can't wait to see all the pictures you take of him.
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that he has not had any veggies, I usually wait until they are a little older to start them.


I just LOVE him..  and yeahh I am sure that he will warm up to me..

Aww thanks--I tried to clean the BunHut before I left on Thursday so I wouldnt be embarassed of any mess  lol..

I promise to take lots and lots of pictures,he isnt camera shy, he actually poses 

I looked at all the papers you gave me and read over the veggie and fruit list--I didnt start the boys on any veggies until they were both atleast 3 and a half months--I introduced them very slowly and by 4 and a half months they were eating veggies normally--so Gratie will have to wait..

He is finding everything okay-the water bottle, litter box-he doesnt use it yet but I dont expect him to rush into that, he is eating a bit slow-but I dont see it as a sign of concern because he is still getting used to new surroundings..
He loves to explore but he is not into the top level yet, and he loves his toys..

I will update on his 'House-Warming' everyday so ya'll can see his progress


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2010)

he is sooo cute!!!!!

so do you still think he is a gratie?

i cannot wait for more photos of him, and stories!


----------



## pOker (Feb 14, 2010)

*katt wrote: *


> he is sooo cute!!!!!
> 
> so do you still think he is a gratie?
> 
> i cannot wait for more photos of him, and stories!


LOL--He will always be a Gratie.

Peter keeps forgetting his name and saying Granny..lol.
But Gratie is certainly the name that will stay.

I will keep posting more pictures and stories-i promise 
After all, he is yours and Graces GodBun..LoL..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Awww congrats Hannah!! Gratie is sooo cute!


:yeahthat:


----------



## pOker (Feb 14, 2010)

February 14th, 2010

Happy Valentines Day Ya'll!!!!

So, there really is not much to update about with Poker and Vegas..They are the same as always 

Gratie is doing better already..
I found him last night on the top level of the cage...
He is doing very well with the litter box, except there are still lots of poos all over from where he is marking his territory-I think that the cage may smell a bit like Poker still..

He is getting skittish when I pick him up, but I am trying to do it as often as possible so he and I can bond more.
He is a pushy little guy---I had him on my chest while I was leaning back on the couch and he was nudging my face and hands and all that-he is really trying to get used to me. 
He is kind of aggressive towards the things that he really likes. Mandy gave me a little House Rabbit Connection's Rabbit Care Guide-and as I was looking at it-Gratie ripped it out of my hands and started eating it-I firmly said No Gratie, pulled it away-and he chased it and grabbed it again..But I didnt let him have his way, he has to learn.

Anyways-I want to just say that I think that I am tired of listening to people go on and on about something that just isnt smart..If you are going to do something stupid, dont tell others about it-because you just look dumb..
Thats my statement for the day because I cannot stand some people right now...

Another thing that I want to say--I may be getting a Thrianta..I love the breed and I would really like to own one..
Peg says she is going to talk to a breeder next time and see if there is any connections to here in NY..she's awesome 


I am awfully tired so I will be back later maybe with some pictures.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 14, 2010)

hmm thriantas are an amaxing breed


what ever happened with the two fosters?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck finding a Thrianta 
Gratie might not ever grow into his big, cute ears  If they have big ears they usually keep them  As far as I can remember, his Mother had big ears too right?


----------



## pOker (Feb 14, 2010)

About the fosters--It looks like they will be coming here on the 20th...That gives the doe more time to heal from her spay..

and Grace--yeahh maybe he'll keep them-he is just getting cuter and cuter with them anyways 
Mom had normal sized ears for a big bunny I believe.


----------



## pOker (Feb 14, 2010)

February 14th, 2010

Today was a great day.. Peter and I didnt argue, we didnt miss a minute together, and Evan was very well behaved..

This morning I was laying there andI heard a knock on the door..I went to get it but Peter jumped up and went to the door--which I thought was very odd because he doesnt even go to the door when we get pizza delivered.. He came in with a dozen red roses and a little note...The note read "You'll Always be My Best Friend, i Love You, Peter"

It was adorable..


Anyways;I made a post in the Main Forum about Thriantas and Housing--so please check it out and leave me with some feedback...

I am out for the night..

I am going to see my brother tomorrow..Leaving here at 6:50 so we can get Peter to work and make it to the jail before 9..ufff..its going to be a long day.

I hope to get some pictures tomorrow of the bunnies...
But I have to go and buy litter first...I am almost out..


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love Thriantas. The girl who I got my english lop has some..they are very stricking!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 15, 2010)

im trying to think of the member who has a male thrianta....shes not on often but hes a doll...


----------



## pOker (Feb 15, 2010)

February 15th, 2010

Uff Uff Uff..
I went to see my brother today..He was a bit tired so he didnt want to talk much.. We sat at the table drinking some green tea and he pigged out on junk food from the vending machines... His appetite has gone up quite a bit since he has gone in-but because of his cancer---it keeps his weight down.. He looks nice though--he got a haircut so its nice and short--he looks very handsome.

I got very bothered by someone commenting on something I said yesterday (it was no one on the forum);
I mentioned that "I will be getting a buck thrianta and a doe thrianta and I will hopefully get one litter from them. I will keep 4 and the rest will go to the breeder that gave me mom and dad.."
They said-"That is ridiculous. Why would you keep 4 plus the mom and dad but give the rest back-thats a waste of time and you should just buy 6 of the same breed of rabbits."
I responded-"I have a private reason that is strictly none of anyones business because it involves me and 5 other human beings.I am sorry to come off rude."
Them--"B.S!! You just say that it is private because there really is no reason."

At that point I walked away..I was being ridiculed by some stranger! I wasnt talking to that person in the first place-they were standing next to my friend when I began the conversation..

I just want to put it out on the table that I have a very private reason for wanting to breed for just one litter..Its not private on my end but it is the confidentiality rules of a private program I run.. The animals will NOT be harmed, they will NOT be killed... They will be well taken care of... The reason for wanting to do this with Thriantas is just because I am in love with the breed and I am getting 2 of them anyways-So I mind as well do that. As much as I would love to share with everyone the reason for this--I just strictly cannot. I will give a brief overview though so no one judges me on anything ridiculous;
I have a group of 5 teens that need help. Ever since introduced to rabbits and the care of rabbits, things have began to change and their lives seem to be looking brighter.. I dont think thats really the best way to explain it--but whatI am doing will help these teens.Although they are older than me, its my brothers wish to have these teens see a better future.
I just dont want people to think that I am doing this for the pleasure of having cute little babies around--thats not at all why.. The babies wont leave mom until they are 8 weeks of age-and even then, 4 of them will be kept here--I am not selling them and I am not harming them.
I love all animals, and I also love the teens that I am working with--and they love animals too...


I eventually plan on going public with the program and I will be opening it up to everyone that needs help.. At the same time I will be opening an animal rescue with all animals ranging from fish to horses....But that wont start until I have proper funding for all that care..


For now, I am going out, but I may be back later.


----------



## pOker (Feb 15, 2010)

February 15th, 2010

I just keep making myself look pretty stupid :/

I didnt realize that if I house my own rabbits outside-that could effect me ever getting any fosters or rescue bunnies....

I got this information from Ali, and I am really glad she told me.

I would rather go through the fostering process and see if its the right thing for me, if so-I will continue to do fostering..If its not right for me and I get too hooked on the rabbits, I will go through with getting the Thriantas and having the one litter...

I just hate that things dont go as planned..

I feel like fostering is better for me right now..

Mom and I have discusseda limit and it seems that I can have 2 more inside rabbits, and 2 outside rabbits.. That means 4 more total rabbits...

I am thinking about how to make everything work--We are having a tag sale in March and that will empty out the basement(it was being refinished at one point but because of the way the house is set up, it didnt work)..The basement is a concrete floor, and its kind of musty...But I think with a few touch ups, I can turn it into an awesome rabbit space--that way I can turn keep fosters AND my Thriantas..

Im really in such a terrible mood..Im pretty emotional right now over everything-not just this situation..

I know this sounds bad, but I keep wanting to leave the forum.. But Ive put so much into my posts, my blog, keeping everyone updated, making friends--I cant pull myself away.

I also say that I am going to take a break, I wont be around much, and all of that junk, but I end up coming back everyday..
Maybe I need to limit myself..

Things are just upsetting me..

Ill be on for a little more time tonight..


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't speak for other rescues, youcan look into others. I just know that most in ours frown very badly on it. 

I myself have taken breaks but I have also limited myself at times. I don't leave because we have a really great group of people.


----------



## pOker (Feb 16, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I can't speak for other rescues, youcan look into others. I just know that most in ours frown very badly on it.
> 
> I myself have taken breaks but I have also limited myself at times. I don't leave because we have a really great group of people.


Well, I would rather stick with 3Bunnies anyways.. Like I said to you in the PM, I need to let go of things in order to make other things work (I dont think I worded it like that)...

I am okay though, I have been waiting too long to get the fosters and I dont want to back out now


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can't speak for other rescues, youcan look into others. I just know that most in ours frown very badly on it.
> ...


You have amazing goals and you have a lot of time to complete them. You just need to make them work together. Rome wasn't buit in a day. The greatest things in life are worth fighting for, they worth figure out what it takes to make them work.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the majority of rescues frown upon breeding anyway (well in my country and I know some do in the US). I'm not sure what thriantas look like, I must google them I can't wait for you to get the fosters, when are they coming again?

How is my godbun doing as well?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 16, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *pOker wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...



Ali has shared some good stuff - I want to share another thought.

I'm currently 49 and one of the things I've learned over my life is that we all have "seasons" that we go through. For instance - for me there was my pre-marriage, early marriage (before kids), marriage w/ young kids, marriage w/ teens, marriage w/ empty nest, etc.

In each season of my life - there were different things I could and couldn't do because of the other things going on in my life. At times I went back to college - at times I worked outside the home.

Each choice was made with the understanding (as I got older) that it was the BEST CHOICE for me - but it was the best choice FOR THAT MOMENT of my life. 

It wasn't always a lifetime choice - but it was a choice that would affect my lifestyle at that point in time.

You have hopes and dreams and I think they are wonderful. There is a verse in the Bible about how "without a vision, my people perish" and I think it is those dreams that give us hope.

What you may need to do is look at your life and say, "What is best for me now?"

It doesn't mean you'll never do those other things. It just means that this is not the best time for those other dreams. But you don't have to give them up.

I'm going to give you a fairly good example from my current life right now. My rabbitry is IN my home - I hope to move it to another building in the next year or so. That is my dream...

but the building I want is about $11,000 in order to do it the way I want.

I can't have that dream right now - but I can continue to work towards that dream - by setting aside some money every payday - by working on my design plans - by even starting to make the cages or the bases with wheels on them (so the cages can ROLL out of the barn in case of a fire).

At times it gets discouraging. I want my barn and I want it NOW. But if I got it now with what I can afford...I would wind up not having what I truly want.

I encourage you to pick what you can do now and work on it. The other things can still come in time - you are young and have your whole life ahead of you. Continue to work on those dreams and plan for them but also be willing to wait until the timing is right.

I know the day I put my bunnies in our brand new barn - I will be so glad I waited to do and get the best thing for our life. Its hard now - but in the end - it will be worth it.

In the meantime...:hug:


----------



## pOker (Feb 16, 2010)

February 16th, 2010

So, I have been doing some research into starting a rescue...

I have officially decided that I am going to go through with it when I turn 19.

That gives me about 2 years (I am almost 17) to save money, establish a connection with an exotic vet, find a place, get cages, tanks, build kennels, get other supplies, read up on everything...It basically gives me time to do everything..

Seeing as I will be doing a rescue for all animals-from fish to horses, I will need to really do some hard work..
It is going to cost alot. I am going to go to college for law enforcement to become an animal cop...

I am going to establish connections with other rescues.

-The rabbits, gerbils, guinea pigs, and all the little animals like that will be kept indoors where they wont be able to hear any dogs or any loud animals like that.
-The dogs will be kept in an indoor/outdoor kennel, where they can be indoors at night, and have the option of indoors or outdoors during the day..Each kennel will have a door for them to go in and out of, but it will be shut at night.
-The horses, cows, goats, and all the large farm animals like that will be divided between a few different farms, my own farm will house goats, chickens, sheep, mini ponies and donkeys. My neighbors farm a few minutes away will house just horses and chickens. And any cows, llamas, or anything of that nature, will go to a farm about 15 minutes away.
-Cats will be kept in a large room with a big window so they can see out.. Any feral cats will go to my neighbors barn as well to be able to be free(they wont be able to leave the barn but its huge).
-The reptiles such as fish, snakes, frogs, lizards, or anything like that will go in their own tanks in another large room with special lighting and all of that good stuff.
--Many animals will go to foster homes and I am sure there will be plenty of animals that need sponsors..

I have a connection with one vet already that will do all of the dog and cat work, but the exotics and farm animals will need to find a different all exotic vet.

I am pretty much open to all animals..

OF COURSE, I will be taking classes to learn about more vet work to be able to identify how to treat certain injuries and illnesses, and how to handle certain animals and all of that good stuff.. I will be volunteering at the local humane society again, volunteering at the farm with the alpacas and all the other animals--theres not many people with those kinds of animals in this area, but it doesnt hurt to be ready..

I am going to need alot of money and I am setting my goal much higher than it may need to be, so that way, if I do reach that goal, I will have alot more money than needed..
I am really going to start looking around for supplies--Its always good to start now. If something ever happens and I dont want to open the rescue, orI cannot get the funds to do so,I will happily donate everything or sell it.. I am going to start with some used things, maybe cages and all that...

I have alot more ideas and alot more plans, but that'll take days to post here..lol..

I know that I need to get some paperwork and all of that, but it'll all be handled..I am going to make sure I am actually allowed to open a rescue here, and blah blah blah..


BUNNIES;

Gratie is doing excellent-He is NOT enjoying the whole food switch and is dumping the food all over the place... His litter skills arent getting any better-I think its because of all the space he has..
But I know he will get better at it..

Vegas is doing excellent, he is such a lazy bum 
I was surprised to see that he has actually been really improving with his litter box skills  which saves me soo much timeeee.

Poker is still my little baby.. All shy and lonely :/
I am stil trying to find the best place to bring the boys to get them neutered..

I have to get them neutered soon because in July when I go to Maine, I would like to bring them, and brining only 2 cages will save me so much space--I would have Gratie in one cage, and the other 2 in the other cage...If they dont ever bond, I may leave them home with a friend of mine that will stay here until I get back..She has bunnies so she can just bring them(shes only 2 houses down)..Or if that wont work out, I will make them each their own small carriers and when we get to our house in Maine, they can just be divided and have free roaming priveleges in different rooms..That seems easy enough..We'll just wait and see..


Anywayyssssss---I am off like a prom dress to make some food (sorry, that was a bit innapropriate)...


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2010)

Where do you drive through to Maine? I could bunny sit one if they didn't bond. :biggrin2:


----------



## pOker (Feb 16, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Where do you drive through to Maine? I could bunny sit one if they didn't bond. :biggrin2:


I drive through Waterbury, but I could always go a bit out of the way  
I think when I read this Vegas jumped up and said "PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME" lol..


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Where do you drive through to Maine? I could bunny sit one if they didn't bond. :biggrin2:
> ...


:biggrin2:Waterbury isn't far at all maybe just 30mins.


----------



## pOker (Feb 16, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *pOker wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


Alrighty then, one of my bunnies will see you in July  lol..


----------



## pOker (Feb 17, 2010)

February 17th, 2010

Gratie bit me.. :/

But he's warming up to me.

But he made a mess.

But he's real cute.


----------



## pOker (Feb 17, 2010)

February 17th, 2010

So, I got a call from Rebecca(Lady from 3Bunnies)..It seems they have something to do on Saturday so they wont be coming here.... She is going to try to bring the two next week..We are still debating on the day.

She was happy to hear that I dont need ANYTHING at all for the fosters, only food..I have lots of hay, the cages are ready, water bottle, litter boxes, everything.. But I was even happier to hear that the fosters are already bonded.. I guess they put them down together for a minute or so and when they picked him up he got really mad and wanted to go back with her.. That means I can change the cages and make it into just 1 cage..

I cannot wait until they show up..


Soooooooo, lets play a game..
Can ya'll list the top 10 things you want to do before you get old?Pick one and explain why you want to do that one thing.
If you cant get 10, just list as many as you can..(they dont have to be in order)
Heres my list;
Get Married.
Have 3 kids.
Open an Animal Rescue.
Open a deli.
Go to Argentina.
Move to Guatemala.
Go to school for Law Enforcement.
Go to Costa Rica.
Live in my dream home.
Travel Along the tracks in Guatemala through Mexico to the border of USA.: Although illegal immigration is highly frowned upon, people struggle all the way to here..Last time I went to Mexico, I went to a home that provides shelter and beds and food for the travelers that ride an old freight train through the jungles and towns..While I was there, I met 2 young children, traveling alone..a boy and a girl, both were only 8 years old..They never made it to the USA..They died along the way..
So Peter and I are going to go to the home again, we are going to provide them with new mattresses, more food, and make the house more safe..The man that runs the house groups up the people and stands on a chair-he tells them all about how unsafe the trip is going to be, how many of hem wont make it, how alot of them will be caught and sent back home...
Although I dont approve of what they are doing, they are human beings, mostly young, teenage human beings...They deserve a cozy place to sleep..


Anyways-I cannot wait to hear about everyone elses goals and dreams..


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 17, 2010)

Get a degree in veterinary nursing

Visit the US and do the Sex And The City tour in Manhattan, also see my grand aunt in Ohio

Becomea rabbit breeder

Get married

Have two kids

Be totally fluent in German

Buy a house with a few acres

Own a St. Bernard dog

Adopt a little girl from China

Not to die alone....lol


Oh and a eleventh lol! Build a huge enclosure for rabbits with behavioural problems which cause them to be dangerous pets


----------



## pOker (Feb 18, 2010)

yayy thanks for playing Grace 

Anymore takers?


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2010)

oh, i will play!

get a college degree in. . . something
buy a house in the country
travel to Italy
open a rescue for animals
have at least one kid (i would hope for more like 3)
learn to sail
get married
open a book store/coffee shop
learn a new language(thinking french or italian)
go on a new york shopping spree (and be able to afford it!)


----------



## pOker (Feb 18, 2010)

yayyy more players!!
BUT, Ya'll both forgot to add an explanation of why you'd want to do one of those things..
You have to pick one off your list and pick why you'd do it..

But its alright  glad you playeD!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 18, 2010)

hmm....
real quick

.move out of my parents-they drive me nuts.
.pay off my debt to my parents-so i can move.
.be a teacher-my long term career goal.
.pay off my car-so i dont have to worry about the bill lol.
.start a rescue working with abused dogs-i have in the past worked with abused dogs and find it extremely rewarding to see them change, mind i realize some never can get better.
.get an english lop-dream bunny.
.make better friends!-mine are all losers mostly.
.become a kinder person to those people i dont like-uhm i have a bad reputation and tired of being known as a bad person when im not.
.take at least one rabbit to show-just for the experiance.
.have a son, name him aaron-after my best friend who died and i really wanna boy. Also another girl, who i want to name Andi, Dani, or Rian.


----------



## pOker (Feb 18, 2010)

February 18th, 2010

So, I just got back from that indoor pool that I was all hyped up about..Guess what? ICE COLD..They just redid the whole inside of the pool so its all new water and it didnt heat up yet..Plus, the hot tub was minute and 5 of us squeezed in there and the water overflowed because of how little it is..We literally made it go from 3 feet deep to about 1 foot and a half..haha..It was fun though..No one went in the pool..Instead, we turned on the showers to realllllyyyyy hottttt, and all of us squeezed together-wearing our bathing suits of course 
It was so much funnnn.. 

Now..GRATIE!!;
I brought him in the bathroom today while I was doing my makeup...I got 1 binky out of him..But it was funny-he just kicked up his back feet and did a quick spin..But hes already bunnyflopping in his hutch...He isnt really enjoying his new food too much..:?But I figured it out..Mandy gave me a sandwich sized bag full of pellets-which is still lasting me..Because he is still very young, its not as hard to change his food over..What I did was put 1 cup of the pellets I feed my boys, and then in the other dish I put almost half of his pellets, and then on top I put my pellets again abd mix them just a little.. He is eating a bit of both so thats good 
He loves his hay though 
It seems I am going to have to switch his litter box though-to something a bit bigger..He doesnt use the corner of the cage, he uses the side of it, right in the center of the side..But I dont mind getting him another box, it would make it easier actually, because it will have sides and stuff..I put the water bottle and hay in the box, so he can eat while he is inside. He's young and has plenty of time to learn..I am taking it real slow with him, because I know it will pay off..

VEGAS!!;
He is using his LITTER BOX! WooHoo.:highfive:. I am so proud of my little munchkin butt boy.. He is still his lazy old self..Not much news on him.. He is getting a bit more playful I guess.. He is such a fat minded boy..He isnt fat, but he thinks fat..He thinks reallyy fat..lol..I put my hand in the cage to put his food bowl in and he starts licking my hand and nibbling on my knuckles.. The bowl hooks to the side so it takes a minute or two to get it on, and the whole time I feel him trying to move my hands. He is way too sweet..

POKER!!;
Nothing to update on him at all..He is quiet, independent, but always mommys little boy..I love that he is only a bit bigger than my hand  He seems so bored though-but when I leave him out, he doesnt go anywhere  He just kind of bounces around in the same general area and doesnt like to move too much.. In his cage he sits in his hay bin and doesnt move around...But he is always the first to do tail spins when momma comes to the cages :hearts


I am still in my bathing suit..My eyes are on fire :|
I am probably not going to be on tomorrow.

We are running all over the place tomorrow and then by like 4:00 we have to be at the place..All the grandkids have to be at the Golf Club first to be able to meet all the guests and place them in their seats.. I cannot wait to see my grandparents reactions..They are like the complete opposite people two--but the cutest couple.
My grandpa is probably 6'1'' and my poor little grandma who is about 5'2''..But man oh man, I have never seen more sparkles in anyone elses eyes..When they look at each other, there is just this glow that no one else has... Every party we go to, they dance their butts off..They work SO hard to make everyone happy. They married at age 16, and had 3 kids by age 20...They are still young, 65 and 66...My grandpa works his butt off everyday-fixing things for my grandma, driving my grandma where she wants to go, shopping online for my grandma, doing the dishes, painting, EVERYTHING...He forced my grandma to stop working when she was about 30..He never wanted her to have to lift a finger. I have never seen a happier couple..

OH mannn, I just love them to pieces.. 50 years theyve spent together-->And we are throwing them a $16,000 surprise party..Balloons, flowers, centerpieces, 190 guests from Florida, Maine, and New York.. There are so many people coming, we had to reservehalf afloor at the Hilton.. Big family 

Anyways--I need to go find my camera! I dont remember where I placed it..

BYE YA'LL


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 19, 2010)

Awww I love big family parties 
Have fun!


----------



## pOker (Feb 19, 2010)

Off to the party ya'll.


----------



## silvermoon (Feb 20, 2010)

Ten Things I Want To Do
-Have at least one child, ideally two 
-Travel to Alaska
-Have a greenhouse and an awesome plant collection
-Learn to play guitar
-Travel to Europe
-Travel to Australia
-Have more bunnies
-Have more dogs
-Pay off all our debt
-Buy a second home/build our dream home

I'm already married and we bought our first house last year and we have a dog and a bunny. I have a BS and an MS. So a bunch of my stuff I wanted I've already accomplished. My big goal for the year is to get pregnant: I have some fertility problems though so that has been hard actually. 

Fun game though, interesting to see what everyone's goals are.


----------



## pOker (Feb 22, 2010)

February 22nd, 2010

This is the first time that I have found my blog on the second page of the Bunny Blogs part of the forum..

Sorry I have been gone.. I have been real busy the past few days.

We went to the party on Friday-which was amazing by the way.
But the after party was certainly a night to always remember.. Or forget depending on how intoxicated some friends got.

Saturday was a bit of a oh-my-god-why-is-the-sun-so-bright-i-need-sunglasses-motrin-and-a-comfy-pillow kind of day for us..But we made it to the hotel at 8 in the morning for breakfast with our gang from Maine..all of us quite hungover.

It was so much fun seeing everyone..
The DJ crowned me the Party Motivator because I got everyone out on the dance floor the whole night..Not leaving anyone behind.

Anyways--Vegas, is sick? I am not really sure..

I will be posting in the infirmary very shortly..
All my boys are good-everybody seems happy...

Gratie and Vegas keep trying to fight through the bars?! Gratie starts jumping all over the place, Vegas tries to jump over the fence piece that I put up to keep him away--its insane..Its a very scary situation...Both cages now get covered and a safe fence piece get put far enough back to keep them away from each other..

Poker is still my little baby--doesnt fight, bite, nothing..He is just wayyyyy toooo sweet..

I took alot of pictures today, but I probably wont get them up until tomorrow..I think we may have a 2 hour delay or even no school atleast 2 times this week--weather is looking bad..

I hope to chat with ya'll later.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sebille and Fallow fight like that too through the bars...Sebi cause tested his luck a couple times and been bit


----------



## pOker (Feb 23, 2010)

February 23rd, 2010

Vegas still seems a bit out of sorts-so I have been paying lots of attention to him..

Seems like I will be doing some RO news for a bit. 

Gratie is acting a bit shy again, but deff warming up more and more.

I am getting my tattoo finished hopefully on Saturday..It is going in the wings of the tattoo I have on my lower neck on my back.. It is going to say:
Descansa en Paz Mija (Rest in Peace My daughter) and in the middle of the star(the tattoo I have is a star with a crown and wings) is going to be Roman Numerals for the date- 2.21.2009

I am going to call the vet RIGHT now..to see if I can get Vegas in..Even if he doesnt have any parasites or anything-I think he should be checked out..
Which means he is getting his bottom hair trimmed, nails cut, butt bath, and some good ol' lovin's from momma.

Thats it for now..Pictures are uploading.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 23, 2010)

I wish I could get my next tattoo..its of a chinchilla (I have a hamster and rabbit) but I have no money 
It all goes to the darn animals! lol


----------



## pOker (Feb 23, 2010)

Hahaa yeah Myia, most of my money goes to the pets and the baby--but luckily my mom knows how important my tattoo is for me and she is willing to pay for it.


----------



## pOker (Feb 24, 2010)

February 23rd, 2010

Sorry, the pictures on not on here yet. My mom has had the computer fora bit now and Photobucket is not working for me.

VEGAS;
Poor little chunky boy. I am worried about him..and the next available appointment is March 4th at 5:30--so off we go to the vet. It is only going to cost $95 for a wellness check-up as they call it..Which is no big deal, I want to make sure he is okay..
I have given him some simethicone as some told me to do-he didnt like it, he scratched and thumped and kicked and nipped..But its for him to get better, so its worth the scratches and bruises from him biting.. He is my little chunky boy and I dont want him to be sick-just like I dont want any of my bunnies to be sick. He is SO NOT lethargic..
At this very moment, his daddy is playing Call of Duty, and Vegas is happily sitting on his chest, getting in his face, and then trying to balance on the back of the couch(its against the wall so he isnt going to fall)..Everytime Peter moves-Vegas turns around and jumps on him...He really really likes being near Peter..He only likes me for the craisins I am sure of it.

So now his butt is in Peters face and he is exploring Peters PS3 remote..
and Now he jumps to the window sill and stares at me like-what are you typing about me ehh!? He just bunny flopped behind the couch on the window sill..He seems sooooo comfortable. He is too dang cute I cant stop loving him.
I just took a millionnn pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Anxiously waiting for pictures.


----------



## pOker (Feb 24, 2010)

February 24th, 2010

So, those long awaited photos--are uploaded to Photobucket..and NOW, you get to see them!!!!






Evan Playing Hide and Go Seek-Vegas was right around the corner.





Hi MOMMA!





Vegas didnt know how to get down after he got to where he was.





He looks like SUCH a baby bunny here.





I loveeee bunny feet!





I Play Too Daddy?





Momma, How Do I Get Down There?





Vegas stomped his front foot on the keyboard--DONT TELL THEM BAD THINGS ABOUT ME!!!

AHHHH NOW YOU HAVE PICTURES!

I need to get lots more of Poker and Gratie.

But Gratie is a trouble maker and bit me pretty hard, so he is in time out!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awwwww sooooooo cuuuutttteee


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

theres my favorite little boy! he is so cute!

. . . so um, when you putting him in the mail for me? i am ready for vegas to live with me now


----------



## pOker (Feb 24, 2010)

*katt wrote: *


> theres my favorite little boy! he is so cute!
> 
> . . . so um, when you putting him in the mail for me? i am ready for vegas to live with me now


ha.ha.ha.
I will put him in the mail just as soon as you send me a gazillion dollars..

Lol..

and congrats-you were the 200th post!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 25, 2010)

so adorable!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Great pictures and captions.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Feb 26, 2010)

You've got some very adorable bunnies!!


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2010)

if only i had a gazillion dollars.

just 1 gazillion dollars? wonder if the bank will loan it to me

lol

is it too soon for me to demand more photos of my god-bunny now?

maybe i will have to get grace to help gang up on you for photos of our cute little gratie!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 27, 2010)

Gratie, Gratie, Gratie! Lil' bit of Vegas and Poker too for good measure


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokes* Just to make sure you got the message


----------



## pOker (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL..youu girls are funny-
PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON!

PLUS I HAVE SOME SURPRISEEE PICTURES FOR EVERYONE..YIPEEEE..

I AM KEEPING YOU ALL IN SUSPENSE.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2010)

Post!!


----------



## pOker (Feb 27, 2010)

February 27th, 2010

So, Who is ready for the surprise?

I dont know..I think ya'll are not ready for this!

Okay, so if you are really reallyy realllllyyyyy ready--then stay and look..If not, you shouldnt look..

Its an overload of cuteness!

I am debating if all of you are ready for this or not..

Okay-here goes..
You know-I dont think you can handle this surprise..
Can you??--Can you really?
Ask yourself-"Can I really handle what Hannah has to show me?"







TAAAA-DAAAAA!!!
The one on the left is the female;
She is dark brown-red in color and just the sweetest bunny ever! I named her Chessy.
The one on the right is the male;
He is a nice lighter brown color, his nose is a darker brown. He is smaller than his girlfriend and also very very sweet. I decided to name him Dublin...

There was no reason for picking the names--I just thought that they were cute 

I dont want to bombard them with the camera yet..

They really are wayyyyyy toooooo sweet..

My rabbits hate when I touch their chins, but these bunnies are fine with everything..I picked them up, looked them over, gave them noserubs--everything is going great  These rabbits are for adoption, so if anyone is looking to get 2 bonded, sweet bunnies-look noooo further..

They are the sweetest little things!!!!!! Very calm, and they like to explore.

Only problem I am having is that--they arent eating their food? Maybe its just from the new move--but I will keep an eye on it--they have plenty of hay!


----------



## MeAndB44 (Feb 28, 2010)

We're both named Hannah. 

I love Poker, he's adorable.


----------



## pOker (Feb 28, 2010)

Ohh thats coollll 

Aww thanks, Poker is my babyy boy-and he is realllyy cute.


----------



## pOker (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 28, 2010)

They are very cute! I was hesitant to look at first, but I just had too.


----------



## pOker (Feb 28, 2010)

LoL...yeahh Dave--I knew everybody wasnt ready for this 
lol.


----------



## pOker (Feb 28, 2010)

February 28th, 2010

I hate to have to let Grace, Katie, and everyone else know---Gratie will be leaving me.

I have spent every single day with him, several hours on the floor working with him--and he continues to be very very aggressive... It has come to the point for the past few days I have not been able to take him out of his cage because he lunges, attacks, and draws blood.
I drew the line today when he was staring at me through the cage, so I opened it up and he lunged up and bit my finger, cutting the skin veryyyy deep..It has not stopped bleeding and its very painful, swollen, purple and red. 

I dont ever push my rabbits to do anything--if the dont want to be picked up, I leave them--but he has acted this terrible... He could very well just be cage aggressive, but the only way to get out of the cage is if I pick him up...
I e-mailed Mandy and made her aware that he needs to go. He attacked Vegas the other day-through the cage bars..

I love Gratie to pieces--and I want nothing but good things for him, but I cannot have any of my rabbits hurt--and I cannot get hurt either..
I am pretty sure everyone knows that I was soooo excited about getting Gratie, and everyone knows how happy I was when he was finally here---But I dont know what else to really do..

I have been crying for the past 30 minutes, sitting by his cage..

I keep asking myself-why? What did I do wrong? Does he not like me? But then again I know that he is almost 12 weeks of age and different hormones are setting in...And he would have to be neutered--but that is awhile before I can do that..

Its best if he goes back and gets adopted to a 1 rabbit home...where he can be the only rabbit there...

I am really hurt by this--and Peter is also...


I hope that I am making the right decision...I hope that he ends up in a great home...

Hmmph..Not much more to say..I just have to figure out how this is all going to work..


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 28, 2010)

Only you know what is best for your home. 

Is he fixed?


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am sorry


----------



## pOker (Feb 28, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Only you know what is best for your home.
> 
> Is he fixed?


He is too young to be fixed..He is only 10 weeks or so..

I just think that he is a bit too agressive--

Mandy is going to get him fixed when he is the right age--I just hope he finds a home with no other rabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Only you know what is best for your home.
> ...



10wks and other unneutered males can do that to some bunnies. What was his other set-up? Again only you know what was best for your home with a young child coming in and out bunny who bites is not a good thing.

Doesn't have to be a home with no rabbits. Just one that can set it up so there is no contact. Wyatt as is my foster(no name so far)not allowed any contact with the other bunnies at all. There are atleast two gates and a solid barrier.


----------



## pOker (Mar 1, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *pOker wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...



Yeahh- I understand... Luckily Evan doesnt stick his finger in the cages--and he is always very supervised.But I just never know.....

I did tell Mandy that he needs to be without other rabbits--so whether thatmeans that heis the only rabbit or if he just has no contact with other rabbits...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry!  I can only imagine how hard that is after all the excitement and waiting for him


----------



## pOker (Mar 2, 2010)

Yepp..Definitely a hard task 

But I will be doing what Denise did-where she switched JayJay for Rose..
I will be giving in Gratie and getting Danny--he is neutered and very mellow..


----------



## pOker (Mar 2, 2010)

March 2nd, 2010

I cannot believe it is already March!!!!

So-I have some news...;
Gratie is going back to Mandy which I mentioned already...But I will be trading him for a calm neutered bun named Danny(the name won't stick). I am going to miss Gratie..I really am. But thanks ya'll for understanding..

Now, in other news; I slept in for an extra hour this morning--> Making me late for my first class--actually I missed it completely..But I will make it up. 
So right now I am sitting in the librarians office--because I am her favorite  I eat lunch in here, help her do some work, we talk about life, she is pretty much the person I talk to the most 

Peter is home-AGAIN! He isn't feeling too well, and I wish I could be home to check on him... 
I went to the gym last night--I cannot wait to lose this weight-Atleadt 20 Pounds by July!!! That pretty much means 1-2 pounds a week and I can do it--maybe even MORE! I hate working out because I get tired out--but after a reallllllyyyyyy long pep talk from a trainer there, I am sooo PUMPED up about going there again tonight! It was funny because she was telling me all the really bad ingredients in things-and she says "I can promise you that you'll be reading labels on food and you wont even realize." Sure enough-When I got home in time for dinner-I was reading all the labels..
Today when I get home I am going to go through the pantry, find all the food with really bad ingredients, color over all the good ingredients-and just show the bad ones, that way I know next time-'Okay this isn't good to buy again'.... I am really going to try to reach my goal.... No matter what it takes.. I think once I start getting into a regular gym routine I will start taking their Boxing Class.. I love that kind of stuff and it will really help me with strength and self protection. You never know when you might need it..

I have a MAJOR texture problem and cannot eat certain foods because of the way they feel in my mouth--like carrots(unless really really soft when cooked).beans.asparagus.and a few things like that..I'm a bit of a nut 


My foster bunnies-Dublin and Chessy, are just too cute; This is my first time working with a bonded pair. I have been taking Chessy out to syringe her food and water because she isnt eating that well after her spay, and Dublin goes INSANE! He hops around the cage like a lost little bunny.. And when he does see that she is right outside the door with me-he tries to chew through the bars... She misses him alot too-because I put her down on the floor for just a minute and she jumped right over the cage to be back inside with Dublin(but the top door was open so it was only 1 panel high).. The minute I put her back after giving her food-Dublin started grooming her, snuggling with her, and he made it obvious to me that he doesnt like when I take her away from him...
Its very hard to syringe her food and water, so it looks like she is going to need Sub-Qs.... I didnt remember what it was, but when I looked it up, I remember just how to do it...Its not too tough, hopefully her appetite will come back ASAP! Her poor husbun is worried (;

Anyways--I am going to take a break--Maybe take a nap on the librarians couch..lol..

Bye Ya'll!!


----------



## pOker (Mar 3, 2010)

March 3rd, 2010


I am angry.. I am pounding on the keys because that seems to make me feel better.

Bunnies are doing great.. I need to let Poker and Vegas out at the same time today, but of course I will keep them seperated....

I am very confused and frustrated...and I am deff coming down with something-I am not feeling well..
This is ridiculous! I hate being sick, I hate being mad....I hate it I hate it I hate it!


Don't you hate when the person you love seems to be hiding something?
Don't you hate it?

I trust Peter with everything, but the relationship is slowly failing. He is so stubborn, stuck up, and rude to me...But then again he is sweet, loving and caring also..
So So So So So So So So So So So So HARD!


I need to get some pictures on here..


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2010)

:hug1

wish there was something i could say to help, but i do offer many many online hugs.

i am always here to talk, if you ever need to.

or you can just pack up the baby, and the bunnies, and come live here with me in michigan :biggrin2:


----------



## pOker (Mar 3, 2010)

lol..thanks alot 
You always know what to say 

I will certainly keep that whole Michigan thing in my mind, that way I know which direction to RUN!


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2010)

i forgot to add:

boys suck.

end of story

lol

now about those photos. . . when do we get vegas pics? i need a fix!

and i always have room for you and the buns here in michigan!


----------



## pOker (Mar 4, 2010)

March 4th, 2010

I am keeping Gratie.
I know that I got everyone all confused.... But since the day that he bit me really hard, I have been trying to see where all his agression is stemming from, and it seems to me that he is NOT cage agressive, he is LITTER BOX agressive...He must feel like the litter box is his safe spot...I dont think there is much I can do to change it, but I can work around it.... I realized this last night when I reached into the cage while he was playing with his toy--he looked quite scared and began to lay flat and allow me to take him out... I think that instead of 3 hours of excercise, he needs around 4 or 5, so I believe that he may have to be left out during the day...

I e-mailed Mandy and let her know that I wont be making the switch and that I feel very bad about the whole mix up..

I shouldve though about it before saying anything..Sorry for that..


----------



## pOker (Mar 5, 2010)

March 5th, 2010

As much as I would love to get pictures up, it looks like that's going to have to be Sunday's job because tonight I am going to be taking a break... A break from sitting inside that is..
I want to switch my rabbits over to Blue Seal Food instead of Oxbow--Just because I know the bags are bigger and less expensive, and I have heard nothing but good things about it...

The fosters get it and the boy, Dublin seems to enjoy it, the female, Chessy, just loves her carrots, but is beginning to finally nibble on some pellets..She is stll being syringed food and water...

The Oxbow pellets are very expensive and it is a good time to switch them all..

Once I get them, I am just going to dump them into a big ol' rubbermaid bin and seal it up...Right now I have this garbage can of hay, a smaller container of hay, and another smaller container of food..Then in my drawers I have more small containers of snacks, and anything like that...I am PACKED FULL OF CONTAINERS!! Uff..

The thing is, Agway doesnt carry the big bags, only the small kind..So I am just going to have to go to the Blue Seals Feeds & Needs store, which is a bit far, but I guess it is worth it..
If anyone uses the Blue Seal feed--Can you tell me what kind you use and how much a 50 pound bag costs for ya'll (if you get the large bags)?? I was thinking about getting the Show Hutch Deluxe or whatever its called because it keeps away hairballs and all that, but I want to hear everyones opinions!!!! 

Tomorrow I am going to get my tattoo.. I was supposed to get it last week but the guy got stuck in the city.. I am getting 4 or 5 tiny black stars on my wrist to go around the 3 larger, yellow, red, and blue stars that are already there(because they look to bland and bold)..and then I am getting; ii.xxi.mmix. Which is February 21st, 2009--which is a very important day for me..

Peter is getting a large cross on his back with the same date going through a ribbon across the cross...Its not the date we started going out--its much more important than that..


I hate zip ties... I tried cutting them as short as possible after connecting the NIC panels together, but they still scratch me everytime I bump into them..Now I have a cut on the back of my arm from it, and it stings..I am a mess!

It took literally 2 hours to clean just the fosters cage.. The boy still sprays everywhere and I had to scrub the carpet, the WALL, the litter box, the toys, EVERYTHING! But Now they are lucky to have 3 litter boxes to help control his marking territory problem..Its helping so far...

Keeping Gratie has been a great decision.. I am spending an extra hour with him everyday, and he gets 1 hour extra outside time, giving him a total of 4 hours outside of the cage--The extra time is really changing his attitude and he is much more quiet, less bored, and more friendly...But, he did bite one of the rabbits' face, and it was bleeding, so I rinsed it out and it looks fine today...He is going to be getting neutered sometime next month because he will be old enough--I am going to get him neutered through the vet that Mandy uses because it will only cost $60, and although she is an hour away, I will bring him early in the morning, then spend the rest of the day at Ikea, and pick him up in the afternoon.. Now thats a day that works great for me 

He is getting used to the fact that I like to snuggle with my bunnies, and he has been burying his face in my arm and letting me snuggle with him--I am glad things are working out..

Vegas was supposed to go to the vet yesterday, but I have been sick and I just couldnt make the trip..His poo seems normal and my BunHut doesnt STINK! YAYYY!

Anyways--I PROMISE I will get pictures up..I have to give my foster a bit of a bath because he smells---and it seems he is either JUST recovering or just GETTING sore hocks...I am keeping an eye on it and I will make sure he gets checked if he is just getting them..It's probably just because he is constantly on carpet now..I will have to lay down some linoleum tiles for him..

Anywayssssss--Any special photo requests please let me know now  I want to fulfill everyones needs..lol..


Thanks for reading, have a greattttt day/evening/night!


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 6, 2010)

firstly, i agree boys suck...its always nice fniding out he was cheating on you and that you were actually the "other girl" in the end. -.- (sorry short rant)

secondly, glad your going to keep working wit Gratie  good luck with him

and one pic MINIMUM of each bun-including fosters-is requested, miss!!


----------



## pOker (Mar 6, 2010)

lol..i am going to get pictures up here tomorrow! maybe even tonight--I cannot pick up the rabbits right now because of my new tattoo(its a bit sore)

...Thanks for wishing me luck...He is really striving and doing well with more out of cage time.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry your going through a bad time in your relationship. I am glad the buns are doing ok. Spending a day at Ikea sounded expensive.


----------



## pOker (Mar 7, 2010)

March 7th, 2010

Gratie is an evil rabbit! He attacked the poor little Sun-Maid Lady on the Raisin Box  lol..

I do have a few pictures..and I am going to post them up in a second..


















Those are my Gratie Pictures of the day! Hmm, It would be great for a Caption Contest 







I will have more of the other buns later as promised.


----------



## massie777 (Mar 7, 2010)

Gratie looks like he has gotten bigger. I am glad he is doing better. Hopefully he will stop trying to bite your other bunnies once he is neutered.


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2010)

aw, there is my little boy (and grace's little boy also).

he is getting so big!

and i am sure that raisin box got what it deserved! lol


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 7, 2010)

Awwww Gratie :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 7, 2010)

I said I am not done with these mom! Cute picture.


----------



## pOker (Mar 8, 2010)

lol!!
Mandy: I weighed him today-2.11 pounds..so he is really getting big..He eats like a crazy animal..

Katie: That box will never be the same.
Grace: 

Dave: Luckily he has a big head and he couldnt wiggle his nose in far enough to get too many raisins(way too much sugar), but he really was attacking the box.. He was chasing it as I slid it on the floor..

Crazy rabbit.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW I have missed a lot Huni I thought all this time u havent been updating...lol WRONG i havent been getting the updates. 

What turbulent times u have been going thru. I am glad to hear tho that things r settling down for u.


----------



## pOker (Mar 9, 2010)

March 9th, 2010

So..today was the first day since the 2nd month of school that I went to every class... Usually I dont go to something--and todayy I went to every class! EVERY CLASS!!!!!

Woooshhh:

Now I am all super excited and happy and I need to share;
For my birthday we are taking a Double Decker Hummer H2 Stretch limo--its only double decker because you can stand completely--its not 2 floors..

Anyways--we are taking it around the city--so a night on the town, well a night in the city sounds better...We are most likely booking about 24 people for12 hours.. We will stop at Dave and Busters for dinner, and maybe some other places..But the limo has a 6 seater outdoor VIP lounge, for Peter and I and his 4 friends--because his friends arent from the same school and town as me and my friends, I want them to be comfortable and not feel awkward with lots of new people around them--so they'll have a nice place to go and get away if they need to.. I made it quite clear to everyone that is going that if you mess up my party--you can figure out another way home because I will leave them there! Sounds rude, but I dont want any issues at my party..I said that there is strictly no alcohol and if anyone sneaks alcohol in and I find out about it, there will be problems.. It is going to be my night--and there is no way anything is going to go wrong... I know I sound harsh, but I am sure everyone understands |


And something else--I am now partners with Make Mine Chocolate  
They will post my logo on their site and I will post theirs on mine..
Cool huh?

Soooo now it is off to make my lunch..I have some good bunny news but I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW u have some real cool things happening yippee!!!!!


----------



## pOker (Mar 11, 2010)

March 11th, 2010

Lots and lots going on.. From what I heard so far is that the fosters have someone interested in them---so cross your fingers that something good happens to them and that they get a really happy happy life...


Anyways--all my boys are great      I really love them..

Vegas looks terrible-He is molting from the looks of it and his fur is very thin and very light...and it makes him look thinner which worries me...When he had all the fur I thought he looked a bit more chunky--but I think I will have to start getting some healthy weight put onto him..

Poker is still my cutie, but he is a bit weird about me being around him..a bit more skittish... Something scared him and I think that made him feel weird about me..Hmmph I dont know..
Going to the gym but I will be back to update here and do the news later.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Very determined bun you have.


----------



## pOker (Mar 14, 2010)

March 14th, 2010

I went to Blue Seal Feeds and Needs yesterday...Wow.. I spend 13 dollars a bag for a small 10 pound bag of Oxbow..and yesterday I bought a 50 pound pag of Blue Seal Hutch 17 for only 12 dollars.. They had everything in that store!!!! Everything was amazingly priced and the service was great... Then I went to the tractor supply store and I was happy to see that they only sell 1 rabbit at a time.. Although I dont think they should sell any, I am glad they werent stocked full of rabbits in bad condition.. The rabbit had quite a nice cage actually..Big enough, got lots of ventilation, very clean, full water bottle, lots of food...It was nice that they actually took care of the rabbit..

Anyways--I havent been around as often because Evan had a bad cold..But he is over it now--getting better... But I am so bored today because Peter went pheasant hunting with my grandpa and some family friends--and I want to take the baby somewhere--but I cannot figure out where... I was thinking taking him on his first train ride to a little town where I can get a nice muffin and delicious coffee, and we can wander around--but we have had some bad winds and I dont want to be outside for too long, especially because he is just getting rid of the cold..


My bunsters are quite amazing!!!! 
I am very proud of Gratie's new behavior.. am actually more surprised... He would be a perfect kids bunny now.. I think his attitude could have been when his hormones first kicked in or something--But no matter what, I am happy with his new behavior....


I am off for now--babyy is just waking up from an early nap..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope you have a wonderful day, glad Evan is feeling much better now.


----------



## pOker (Mar 17, 2010)

March 17th, 2010


*HAPPY SAINT PATRiCK'S DAY!!!!

*Today is my dad and my aunt's birthday! So I am leaving school early to go to lunch with them.. I havent spoken to my dad in a very very long time, and I hope that something clicks in his head that makes him see I am not as bad as he thinks..


So things have been hectic.. I have been in such a scramble. I finally talked to my guidance counselor about homeschooling and she was actually really willing to help me.

I have to update later and tell ya'll about the bunnies!!!!


----------



## pOker (Mar 17, 2010)

March 17th, 2010

I had to cut it short earlier because the librarian needed to use the computer I was on..

Anyways--Vegas is doing really well---I am trying to plump him back up and with offering more food--it should work..

I am sorry if I seem not so excited in this post--its not everyday that you have to call a therapist and say that your mom needs help..
My mom is crazy.. She blames the fact my brother is in jail on me.. I mean she doesnt say 'Dillon wouldnt be in jail if it wasnt for you' or anything like that.. Its more like--"You stress me out so much and make everything worse on top of the fact your brother is in jail.." Her whole life revolves around Dillon.. Its all about him..

I cannot deal with this--I called this woman she meets with every other Tuesday and I told her that I really need her help..I need her to talk to my mom.. I have decided this is the last straw... Its like my whole life has been the game Jenga--she just pulled out the block that knocked everything over.. Everything just came tumbling down..

She yells at me every morning, screams at me for the smallest things, and complains that I stress her out because I hate school and that no one in her life is happy. and Blah Blah Blah..
What child doesnt hate school? and you know what--honestly--I LOVE SCHOOL! I just hate the getting up in the morning, dealing with terrible ADD and no medication--but does she try to understand where I am coming from when I say that I want to be homeschooled? NO! Its not just fun and games, I want to have a future, I want to make up all the credits that I missed so I dont have to graduate in 3050(three thousand fifty-not a typo).. I want to see myself having the life of my dreams, and I have no way to make up my missing credits in 2 months! Plus there is no summer school anymore. I cannot deal with this.. I have to meet with this Ada woman(the therapist) and she wants to ask questions and help my mom.. But the truth is, after today, I dont see any 'help' as the solution..

Poker is doing good--he is sooooo cute.. He is still shy, but we are working on it.

I dont get it--Gratie went from the worst little bunny to the best rabbit I have ever owned.. He is so sweet now and so calm, and very loving.. Those extra hours of playtime are paying off..

Fosters got a new cage... Its smaller.. Its 2 high 2 wide and 2 tall--the bottom paneled part is closed and they just have the top so I am not constantly bending over to get them out.. They seem to enjoy it.. it is very well supported and the cage floor is coroplast covered with this little area rug and they like that the sun shines in a bit during the day and they can get lots of fresh air (window is opened a bit)
They really love it..


Anyways--I am off and running.. See ya'll later.


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 17, 2010)

Aren't crazy mothers just the best? :grumpy:


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry huni I know this is hard on you. I wish I had so words of wisdom for you....umm, let me think ...it will get better. I know that for sure. 

I believe u need to experience the crud in life to really enjoy the good times, even if they r rare. U have my number and email if u need to talk


----------



## massie777 (Mar 18, 2010)

I know crazy moms...I am glad Gratie is doing better. Would love to see some new pics of him if you get any.


----------



## pOker (Mar 21, 2010)

hopefully I will have new pictures up today!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

PICS NOW lol


----------



## pOker (Mar 26, 2010)

March 26th, 2010


Uff Sorry Ya'll I havent been around too much.. Just super busy with school and things like that.. All the bunnies are great and Gratie is HUGE! I do have pictures that I need to put on here but I am going out to dinner now, so I will try to get them up soon.. I also have all next week off so I will have plenty of time to get new pictures.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 29, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> March 26th, 2010
> 
> 
> Uff Sorry Ya'll I havent been around too much.. Just super busy with school and things like that.. All the bunnies are great and Gratie is HUGE! I do have pictures that I need to put on here but I am going out to dinner now, so I will try to get them up soon.. I also have all next week off so I will have plenty of time to get new pictures.


:waiting:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 30, 2010)

You're MISSED!! 

ink iris:

Thinking of you.. 


sas :hug:


----------



## pOker (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks ya'll for keeping patient..

I keep promising pictures and not gtting them up here--soo i do apologize..I am very busy and I have so much on my plate--but ill be back soon I PROMISE


----------



## massie777 (Apr 11, 2010)

hey just wondering how the bunnies are doing. Let me know if you want to get Gratie neutered, he should be ready


----------



## pOker (Apr 11, 2010)

April 11th 2010

Resonding to Massie777---yes! He is ready and I would love to do it asap..Ill get to you when I am going to be heading over there.. Maybe in 2 weeks or so--so ill let you know.



Okay--So I havent been around.. I have spent 3 weeks in a pretty depressed state, and finally thought it was time to see a doctor.. He diagnosed me with a vitamin 'disorder'---and that caused my depression, widespread pains, and a bunch of other junk.... He gave me some vitamins to take and they havent done a thing, but the depression is slowly going away...

I got a car.. 2007 Dodge Nitro.. Its my baby 
Speaking of babies--Evan is so big and talking more and more..
All my buns look great except Vegas' teeth are getting a bit long again, so we'll have to take him to the vet soon--they are not terrible and he is eating well..
Gratie is a monsterr!!!!!


----------



## pOker (Apr 12, 2010)

April 12th, 2010


So I did not get to really give a great update so here goes:
Fosters--still need a home!!! They are truly in need of a new home and a family that can love them..
Gratie--he is a big boy..such a lovebun too.
Vegas-gaining weight slowly and steadily.. Looking better each day.
Poker--still shy, working with him.

The new car: Ohh jeez its beautiful  
Evan:: as sweet as can be--NOT.. He is getting into that crazy terrible 2 time, andd I am dreading it..



I have really distanced myself from rabbits online, and I am not very happy about it.. I am in and out of the doctors office all the time because of my vitamin issues and lots more problems..

I do miss everyone, and I hope I havent missed anything too big..


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

I am SOOOOOO glad u saw the doc...you can now say u r not crazy its just a vitamin deficiency LMAO I was going with crazy this whole time HA HA HA


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2010)

:stikpoke

miss you, and gratie (and the other buns too)

sorry I never texted you back the other day, my phone is kinda going crazy.

updates? you still alive?


----------



## massie777 (Apr 22, 2010)

would love to see some new pictures of Gratie if you have any.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 23, 2010)

The last time i talked to Hannah she is extremely busy and wont have time to update her blog for a while.


----------



## pOker (Jul 10, 2010)

I AM BACK!
Not to stay but just to check in with my great friends here at RO..

I truly miss everyone.
I did make a post letting everyone see that I stopped back, but just in case you didnt see that, Ill update a bit here as well..

I finished high school, I got my GED and will be heading off to college in September.
I am moving to Limington Maine, but more in the Gorham area because we already have a summer house there, and I want to make Maine my permanent place..
I am taking the steps to become a police officer in Portland Maine.

I have really made a good life for myself and I am so happy with everything that is going on in my life. Evan turned 2 in June. I celebrated a birthday in May. 
I just came home from vacation and Peter took off lots of extra time so we can have some time together.
We have big plans---including a baby and a wedding--which is set for 2013 at St Catherines Cathedral in Kennebunkport Maine...
We will start trying to have a baby after we get married...
We are honeymooning to Guatemala to visit his family..



I hope to try and get some pictures up---but for now its goodbye again..


BYE YA'LL!!


----------

